# IUI Friends Part 19



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, sorry not been around much, but trust you guys to look after the place C x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Candy - hi hun, thanks for our new home.  Hope you and J are ok.

kj - hi, how are you?  Do you know when you'll be hearing any more news from your sw?  Awwww the poor baby bunny....

Kelly - hi, hun, how are you feeling today?  Hope you haven't developed a full blown stinking cold.  When is it you've got your acu session?  So hope you are feeling a bit more positive about your tx today... remember that the consultants will know so much more about you cos you've done it before.  Sending loads of      your way.

Jess - Can't believe we are over half-way through hun, how depressing is that?!!!  Good news about you cycling again... hope you don't get any parents blabbing about your tx this time!  How are you getting on with your new car?  Your acu session sounded fab...good job eh for what it is costing you!!  I have been having acu since January...and now I really need him he's on holiday...how outrageous is that!!!  The last time I went was before I started d/regging... he put some extra needles in my stomach to 'improve egg quality' mmmmmm....well why hadn't he been doing that since January eh?!!!!!

Julie - hiya chick, how's you?  Hope you haven't been working too hard and that the old bag hasn't been giving you a hard time....not long til she leaves now      Can't believe bb ends on Fri...it has gone so quickly.

Molly - Lovely to hear from you... sorry to hear you and your DH have been having a tough time but glad to hear things are back on track now.

Lilly - Any news on those follies?  Just for you...               

Jilly - So good to hear from you, hope you are ok.  It sounds like you have a very busy few weeks coming up.  Fab news on the tx front for you too...fingers crossed for you hun.

Moomin and Starr - hope you are having fab hols in glorious sunshine.....I'm so jealous!

Holly - where are you hun....hope everything is ok in Hollyland.  Have you started your tx yet?

Hi to Erica, Struthie, Shazia, Victoria, Jackie and Bertie and all you other lovelies.


I had my first scan yesterday (after 6 days of stims), it showed 8 follies from 6-10 mm...the nurse said this was normal for this stage.  I've got another scan tomorrow morning and the nurse said egg collection would probably be on Monday.  I can't believe how quickly it is all happening now!

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Mmmm Kim, bunny pie followed by melon for tea?!! 

Dogs are just so funny when they get hold of something & refuse to give it up - my M&D's black lab used to do that with dirty underwear!!


Kelly - you are sounding v down hun - don't think it will go the same as last time - you should know by now that it is IMPOSSIBLE to tell which way a cycle is going - even right up to testing day & often beyond!

Lots of positive thoughts please, young lady!!!       

Really hope you're feeling better soon.


Sair - know what you mean! Why does 6weeks of holiday go soooo much faster than 6 weeks of term time?   
Classroom is looking much tidier but still going in again - got to attack the Literacy cupboard next - oooh how exciting!

Had to bring my next ac session forward cos of change of plan for cycling.  Waiting to hear FSH test result - if it's too high will have to abandon & do again next month!

Rang the clinic & the embryologist answered - lovely man called Terry - was a little startled that he knows who I am & was v chatty - think it must be cos of my displays of complete madness when under the influence of the drugs during EC!!!  


Julie - bloody boss - hope her baby's early - will serve her right!  Let's hope you don't end up delivering it for her in Reception!!  

Can't believe she's done it on purpose - if she has then she is a serious psychiatric danger & you must keep well away from her!!!    



Erica - how are you hun? Think you're working far too hard!

Shazia - must be getting near to your due date by now - when is it?  Are you huge?!!  I am & I'm not pregnant!!!

Holly - how's the house?  Bought Ideal Home mag this month & all about buying a house in NZ - looks fab, just wish DH wasn't such a wimp!!

Claire - where are you?  Missing you & want the latest news - when's your next scan?


Put old banger M reg Fiesta in for MOT today cos DH has sold it to young lad in the office who's just passed his test - sold it for £400 (could prob have got a bit more cos only done 50K) - garage just rung up & it's £200 to get it through the MOT!!! Grrrrr... 

Really cross with them cos it was making a funny noise a couple of months ago - when it did that before it was a wheel bearing - so told them & asked them to check, told me it was fine & hey, guess what the problem is today? - yep, the wheel bearing!

Needs a few other bits too - bloody cars I hate them!!


Anyway - off for a healthy lunch of brown rice salad - had brown rice & veg for tea!! Bet this healthy eating lark doesn't last all week!  


Love to all the gang!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girls &  Jess I think I'm working too hard too!!! The office is fine when everyone is in but because there are so few of us now when one is on holiday or off sick oh boy do we know about it!

Sair - Ah hun everything sounds spot on to me  8 follies & ec on Monday, blimey how quickly has your cycle gone  Wishing you lots of luck & sending loads of    
Lilly - No-one knows your body like you do so no problem here's to the late growth spurt, [fly]         [/fly]
Julie - 10 hours  oh you poor thing. Don't let them take the p*ss buddy. Big  for Smudgy hope he gets on ok at the vets. I've got to take my little Fred tonight, they have discovered that he's got a heart murmur  They are a constant worry aren't they, more so as they get older. And quote "I'm not ready for more disappointment"   you can stop that right now young lady!!
Jodi - I'm so sorry  I don't know what to say but am thinking of you & sending cyber hugs your way. Take care.
KJ - Hi there Mrs Melons  hope all is well with you.
Catwoman - Hope you haven't abandoned ship Mrs   I know you had a scan   last Friday & want an update, NOW!!
Moomin & Starr - Happy  
Holly - You seem to have gone AWOL too  are you with Catwoman? Hope you're ok & that everything is going through with your new house  
Jilly - Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  easy tiger only a couple of weeks to go & less than 2 until your holiday.............lucky bugger!
Kelly - Good to hear you had a great time in York & I hope your cold is better  Don't get down about your d/r scan what's another week or 2, nothing if your dream comes true  I think it's good that your body is reacting the same at least you'll be able to work out when ec & et will be based on last time, think  girl. And just because your cycles are the same doesn't the outcome will be so get that silly thought out of your head. We never know & must always have hope.
Jess the Junkie - How are your melons hun? Having a good  at your posts & the fact that you must be bored as there are more of them than ever!! Fancy you being famous at your clinic, bet they can't wait until your next ec. In fact can't you invite your ff buddys? We could do with a good  So I bet you're driving everywhere just to show off your new car  & thanks for the image of poor Molly running down a racecourse celebrating her birthday!! Glad you liked acu & are already feeling the benefits, relaxation is so important. Here's to more frosties for both of us     
Molly - Sorry to hear that you & DP have being having a hard time  &  but glad to hear that things are back on track. It's not surprising you've hit a tough time with all the pressure you are both under I think you are amazing. Hope your sis is getting better   & I hope Jess' news about 3 x 45 year old moms made you feel better it certainly gave me a good feeling. Take care poppet & I really hope life calms down for you soon & you can just focus on you. Lots of love.

 Rachel, Candy, Shazia, BunBun & everyone else I've forgotten, hope all is well with you.

Erica.xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Erica, I'm not bored - just putting off lots of horrible chores & going to the gym (another horrible chore!)


Actually, I'm sooooo fed up - just had bad news from the clinic - FSH is up to 12.9!!!!!

DHEA has made mine go UP! Was only 8.9 before I started taking it & it's made me feel really crap & given me acne!!!

Cons still wants me to go ahead - it's right up at their cut off point  - not sure if I should wait a month?

Trouble is we're due an Ofsted inspection at work this term & it will REALLY stress me so would be better to get it done asap.

Also, supposed to keep taking the DHEA throughout the treatment but think I'm going to just stop it - no warnings on bottle about stopping it suddenly.

Can't believe it - really hoped that this would be the answer for us. 

Sorry it's such a "me" post - especially after telling Kelly to be postive! Forgot how hard it is - sorry!  

Oh bo$$ocks!  Why is it such hard work!


My lovely diamond cleaner came today (I know, I'm v v posh!! Actually, she cleaned for DH before I moved in with him & that was one of the deals if I moved in!!) - her 19 year old son has got his girlfriend preg (she's 19) & she already has a DD by another bloke.

Anyway, they've been given a council house in a v nice village & told to make a list of all the things they need for it!!! Her list came to £1500 & when she spoke to the woman on the other end of the phone she said "Is that all? Well if you think of anything else, just let us know!!!!"

They've been given the cash to go & buy brand new what ever they fancy, including a leather sofa from DFS!! She gets all her council tax & rent paid, £200 a month from the little girl's dad & £600 a month from the govt!!!!! She's 19!!!!

What am I doing?  Feel such an idiot for working & leaving it till my 30s to try for a baby!  


Will, have to go cos giving myself a headache!!!!
Jess xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well you lot have well and truly told me to stop thinking silly thoughts,so I have !!!!!  Boy are you lot scary!!!! 

Been and had a lazy morning with my friend so that was nice.I am taking Oli and my 2 nieces to the pics tomorrow and I have got accu after that,I have heard somewhere that somme accupuncturists can help bring on a bleed,does anyone one know if this is true cos I dont wanna sound daft if I ask him about it   anything is worth a try eh!!

Kj-Trust me love you dont want your melons to droop,mine are massive and they are round my knees with no support   

Julie-aarrrgg I reckon you need some time off!!! Poor Smudgy,really hope he is ok.He is not getting fed somewhere else maybeBig hugs hunny pie  

Erica-Sounds like your busy chick,reckon you should have a day off so you can spend it chatting to us loons!!!!Thanks for the virtual slap  

Jess- Right young lady,a very good friend of mine(you missy) told me to think posotive, so its about time you did the same. Can you maybe post on the nurse thread about coming off the DHEA to see if it will help with the FSH.I am sure your clinic wouldnt let you go ahead if it was too high hun.And gggrrrrr at that scrounger couple,GET A JOB EH?!! 

Sarah-I am much better today thanks hun,how are youwas you scan this morning   grow follies grow     

Candy    thanks for the new home busy bee  

Right must go and wee before my bladder pops

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess aka posh bird    
Bet you get your cleaner to clean your new car!!
Can't believe what you've said about her son & his girlfriend well actually I can aaaarrrggghhh             makes me so mad!
Life is hard & unfair. We never know what is around the corner so making plans is impossible. On one hand I wished I wasn't this old & trying for a baby but on the other I didn't meet DF until I was 33, what could I do about that? It wasn't in my hands. I'm pleased I didn't get pg with my first husband because it meant I was able to make a clean break & sever all ties with him. Everything happens for a reason, I believe that, it's just not always clear at the time what the reason is.

What is DHEA?   & if your FSH has gone up because of it I would definately stop taking it. I think it's good news that your cons wants you to carry on with tx       only you can decide though poppet but I know what I'd do. What's the point in waiting for everything to be "right", in fact what is "right"   Look what happened to me. I saw my cons on Friday & was told that I had the "perfect" cycle with the wrong ending. You can see what I'm trying to say mate can't you    Whatever & whenever you decide to go again I really hope this is your time     you really deserve it to be.

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aaagh jess how disappointing  can you phone and ask about stopping the DHEA? what a pain in the rear after hoping it held the answer. poo about timing too..but if you had to decide which was more important, you having txt at the right time for your body or a stupid pointless OFSTED inspection, which wins? in fact its simpler than that *baby* or ofsted?

kelly, you sound sooo much bouncier today   

julie - hope smudgy is ok  cant even bring myself to comment on your boss 

sair - first scan sounds 

i've had a lovely afternoon, an impromptu visitation from Candy and little J. J is a proper little man now, up to all sorts of mischief and very brave with a licky Caleb in his face lol. dont know which of us had to keep gettting up to sort our boys out more, if it wasnt one getting into the greenhouse, it was the other stealing cake off the table!! pics in the gallery.....

laters all

kj xxxx[br]: 15/08/06, 17:49ooh likethis, just pinched it of another thread 

*♥´¨) 
¸.·♥ ´¸.·*♥´¨) ¸.♥·*¨) 
(¸.·´ (¸ ;.♥. kj x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Ladies  ,
It's so good to see so many friends and "hear" your news. I'd like to hop back on please, if you'll have me. 
An update: it's been a fab year professionally and so much is working out for me. BUT...DH and I still didn't resolve the childless life dilemma. So I've done something drastic and decided to take a year out of building a joint future together to help me decide if this is still where I want to be. I've applied for a job in New Zealand and am waiting to hear back. If I get it, I'll go and use the time and space to decide if I'm going down the baby road solo. I adore my DH and still think he's my soulmate but ultimately want to look at him with love and hope not love and regret. 
Oh and Holly being over there helps too...
Anyway girls, you're the only people who know about this, so, shushhh.
Love to you all,
Perky


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey, Perky you are a very brave lady!  Don't blame you one bit - it's so hard to accept being childless - had lots of tears about it myself last night!  

My DH thinks I'm mad & that "of course we'll be all right" but how does he know?  I am a real worrier in that department!!

Ideal Home mag (the one in shops now) has all about moving to NZ - lots of fab pics, made me want to upsticks right away!


Thanks you fab ladies for your great advice!  

Think I will just stop taking the DHEA (it's a male hormone - a "youth hormone" that people have loads of when they're young but v little when they die of old age!! So docs think it can help ovaries - can give some women the ovaries of a 20 year old!  Info I read said works best for women in early/mid 40s & I'm not 40 til Jan so maybe that's why it hasn't worked for me?)

Didn't take my 2 last night & feel bit more positive today!

Had a nice reply from Madison who used DHEA on her 4th ivf & got a BFP but she only had 2 follicles & didn't have any FSH tests so didn't know if it had altered her FSH - so I'm going to ignore the FSH result!

I love it when people get a BFP from only 2 follicles cos that's when the NHS abandonned me!!!  Makes me feel v smug!  

I've rung our NHS hos that abandonned me & they're going to send their little chart with my follicles mapped out on it - should be able to use this to compare with the one from the private clinic to show they were incorrect to abandon me & hopefully claim back the £2500 it cost to continue privately!  

Feel really bad about claiming money from the NHS as our PCT is about 17 million in the red BUT we are all supposed to get 1 free go of ivf, it's not my fault they messed up.


Kelly - so glad you're feeling a bit brighter!  I had my ac at 3.30 pm & the next day at 9am AF arrived!!  Not due for about 4 days!  Also, not like my normal AF - usually just spot first couple of days - this was a "biggy"!!!! (Sorry if TMI!)

Hope your ac person brings on your AF!  What a bizarre thing to wish for, eh?!

KJ & Candy - it's great that you are near enough to just "pop round"! Bet Caleb was delighted to have another little face to lick!  


Am supposed to be going to the gym this am!!!!!!! But feeling v v tired!  Will have to force myself!


Erica - hope your lovely office ladies are working their little backsides off for you today!  Get cracking that whip! 


Has anyone heard form Manda recently? - her baby is due v soon!  Was it from her first ivf? Can't remember!


Anyway, off to "fight the flab"!!!

Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxx

PS did you see Love Island this week?  Sad, I know!  That Sophie Anderton is a complete nightmare!!

Loved the bit when they were waiting for the new girl to arrive & she said: 

"Well, I know it isn't Kate Lawler, cos it's in my contract.  There are 4 people not allowed to be on the show when I'm on it!!!!"

Yep, you guessed it - the new girl was Kate Lawler!!!

Was made even better when Bianca turned to her & said "I thought you said it couldn't be Kate Lawler?"!!!!    Miaow!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quickie cos I'm off out in a bit with a friend from work....it is so lovely to be a lady what lunches!!

My scan this morning showed a few more follies...13 now... ranging from 5 - 14mm, my womb lining is thickening up well too.  I've got to go for another scan on Friday and it still looks as though ec will be on Monday.  You are right Erica....time is whizzing by, I can't believe we are talking about ec already!

Will be back later...oh just a mention to Perky...so lovely to hear from you hun...such a brave decision, but you are so right.. you don't want to live a life of regret...   to you.

See you later...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

julie.. hope smudgy is ok hun poor litle love   Caleb sends some licks (they taste of J lol)

i have just been doing my most hated job, checking up on my timesheets  ands payslips and making sure i've got paid, its such a hideous chore NHS Professionals make it SO hard to check it. lucky i did tho cos a timesheet with17 hours of work has gone AWOL, knew there was something missing  just re-submitted it but it'll be another 2 weeks before it gets paid in 

perky - great to hear from you, hope everythings works out the way you want.

holly, hope alls ok hun  and you are ready for a perky visit 

gotta fly, have to drive to the office to hand in this damn timesheet

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Apologies for my AWOLness    I've been reading but haven't felt like posting recently... not sure why.... but you're all very loved and I'm feeling each and everyone's emotions as I read along.... just feel a bit energyless.... 

Jess - so sorry to read about those damn results.  God it's frustrating!  It's completely unfair especially to think you've been doing so much work to get them in tip top shape.  You've got to go with your gut feeling, listen to yourself and believe in the decision.  If it feels right to go now with everything else you have coming up, then go now.  If it doesn't and you don't believe it's going to work because of the result, then leave it and wait for when it will be better timing.  Big, big    

Kelly - what a pain!  So sorry you're facing this again, it's the last thing you need.  Hope your cold is better too.  Accu has certainly worked to bring my AF on early as well as keep things at bay.  It was interesting last month as I was about to ovulate and I think because I had one injection my body was struggling to release the egg.  Within an hour of seeing my accu I had ovulated and it was such a relief.  They really can do a lot.  Here's hoping they can sort you out without delay 

Sair - fantastic to read your news!  Things sound like they are going from strength to strength and lots of lovely little follies all doing their thing!!  Wishing you so much luck for Monday sunshine    

Perkster!  So fab to hear from you!!  To think you might be coming to this side of the world - how exciting, how brave and how scary!  Where might you be heading to?  I'm in Christchurch... how cool if it's here!  I really admire you for giving this step some serious thought.  I think I've told you about an older friend of mine who was in a similar position to you.  Their relationsip did continue but it took a very long time for things to recover.  It's a great plan to have so you can know exactly what is right for you.  All the very best of luck for your decisions.  Happy to answer any questions you've got too!!

Candy - thanks so much for the new threads!  Soz have been a bad mod!

Julie - hoping with everything that Smudgy will be ok now.  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.  It's horrible when they are  ill and can't tell you -v worrying.  As for that stupid boss.... ugh, ugh, ugh.  Can imagine you are absolutely mad as a meat axe that she is staying on!  As Jess says - let's hope the baby comes early  

KJ - hiya gorgeous!  Hope you've still got enough rain there to save all those trips to the garden with the watering can!  Sounds like a lovely visit all round with C&J.

Erica - hey ya doll!  Hope you're not over working and hope Fred is ok too?!!  How's all else in Ericaland?  I was down a St yesterday called Erica St and thought that sounded a nice place to live! 

Catwoman - hope everything with all of you is fine.  Thinking of you!!!

Lilly - any news hun?  Are things happening for you now    

Jodi - I'm so sorry to read the results haven't risen and I hope with everything it's going to be as straight forward as possible.  Hold on to the BFP and know it CAN happen.  The counsellor at our clinic describes a miscarriage as a little one that just doesn't have the energy to keep dividing.  It sort of helps but sort of doesn't either... gawd - should I have written that

Before I forget again, Misky has not got access to the pc at the moment but should be back with us in the next week or so.  Unfortunately she's going for tx again as her last cycle was a BFN.  She's missing you all like mad!

Lucky Starr and Moomin, hope they are having a wonderful time and didn't get too caught up in the craziness at the airports.

News from Hollyland... the house purchase has fallen through    We're both dissapointed as we could really see ourselves living there. There were just too many issues with the way it was built - not water tight enough and could lead to big problems in time.  There's nothing else around worth pursuing so we'll just forget about it again until after treatment.  Fortunatley the weather is improving and there's even a hint of spring in the air.  I've been spending lots of time with my neice who gets cuter by the day and ignores all else when I'm there - aah it's nice to be loved.  

Will post for now - big  to all not mentioned!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all  
Jilly - Go get em <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F3%255F156%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








Perky - Lovely to hear from you & wishing you all the  in the world. It's a very brave decision that you have made & I hope everything works out how you want it to. Please keep in touch & let us know how you are getting on.
Jess - My fight the flab  & exercise regime  begins at the weekend. I didn't do anything through the whole of my last cycle so that's 2 months, lazy  Haven't felt ready or bothered but am now & need to shift some timber before my next tx. I watch bits of Love Island & was surprised to see Sophie still there last night, I keep expecting her to disappear up her own  My God how special does she think she is!! Not as special as us mate, needs that is  
Julie - Great news that Smudgy is getting better & his temperature has come down  Can't really comment on pg boss  swear words aren't allowed!! 
Sair - Hope you had a lovely lunch  with your mate. Great news about follies, 13   Good luck for your scan tomorrow & I hope ec is still on for Monday    
KJ - Good job you checked your timesheets & payslips  that wouldn't happen in my department we look after the workers  
Holly - Hiya lovely sending you massive loves & huggles  Sorry to hear you are feeling down & that the house sale fell through  but like Julie said everything happens for a reason so there is an even better house somewhere out there for you & it will pop up when you least expect it  maybe on Erica St (think I'd like to live there myself).
Molly/Catwoman -      hope you're ok.
Lilly - Any sign of a follie yet  Do I need to do a bit more dancing









 to Kelly, Rachel, Jodi, Moomin, Starr, Candy, Shazia, BunBun & everyone else.

Back later.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erika have you cast a magic spell on your post? if i hover my house over the text it changes from blue to red 

julie, phew glad smudgy's ok, what a worry, give him a kiss from Caleb 


kisses to molly and holly     

only got a mo cos this afternoon we have this 3 hr consultation with the 'experts' to find out how dh's uncle might operate/behave towards us or our prospective children. not sure what to expect really but have loads questions lined up. should be interesting...

can you send out some love and positive vibes to the air for a friend of a friend please. she is 12 wks preg with IVF twins and has just found out one has a very severe form of of Downs. the other they think is absolutely fine. she's now faced with decisions about undergoing tests etc, the thought at the mo being that she try and carry both to 33 ish weeks and be induced early. they dont think the poorly one would live very long  they are being very brave and strong but could do with some extra vibes. feel soop bad for her, what a situation to be put in 

right gotta fly

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ
Ah you've sussed me   Bl**dy hell I wish I was Winnie the   because believe me all of you wouldn't be going through the sh*t that you do & I'd cast great spells for all of you   & your dreams would all come true.

Sending lots of        to your poor friend what an awful situation to be in. Masses of   to you & DH for this afternoon, I hope it sheds some light on things for you & enables you to start moving forward again    very soon.

Erica.xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

KJ,
Send loads of         to your poor friend.  That is such an awful situation.  
Why is it every time you feel unfortunate there are so many poor people out there.
Send her all our love.

Good luck with the consultation, I hope all your questions are answered.
Jodi
Hi everyone.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

KJ - really hope things went well this pm - must have been pretty stressful.   

Feel so sorry for your friends - can't imagine how awful it must be to think you've finally cracked it AND be blessed with twins & then have a situation like that.

Does make you get your own probs into perspective.


Sair - great news about the follies!  Let's hope there's some big juicy super ones in there!  Good luck for EC - that's quite a haul!

Lily - how are you hun?

Julie - well done for ignoring the mad woman!  And soo glad Smudgy's on the road to recovery.

Holly - feeling really sorry for you over house move - what a bummer - still, being watertight's pretty important!!  
Like Erica said, they'll be something even better round the corner!

Erica - love your posts with all the crazy smilies - can't remember how to access them!  Am a bit dim!

Molly - you are still far too quiet for my liking!  Hope everything's ok with you.  



Have just had another awful, stupid blonde moment - received a really funny email with lots of quite rude pics & forwarded it on to loads of other people & thought, "I know, I'll include Sarah my former colleague with the twins" so clicked on "Sarah" in my contact list - sent it & then noticed it had gone to Sarah @ ISIS - the senior nurse!!!!        

Think she's got a good sense of humour but it was a little on the porno side!!  

Oh well, have sent an apology!

Right, must go, DH is home & I need a cuddle!

Love to everyone else too,
Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well my accu went well,cant say as I totally understand it all but it feels different and I am willing to do anything to help,he is trying to get my af to come quicker and wants to see me twice next week,its costing me a bomb    I am deffo feeling some ov pains though so hopefully it wont take too long cos I just want to get on to stimms now.

I have also contacted HFEA to find out my recipients outcome from my 1st cycle so I am still waiting to hera about that.

Kj-sending lots of posotive vibes and fairy dust for you friend hun,its so sad!!!

Holly-I am so sorry the house fell through,what a bummer.Glad to hear your accu sorts you out,its great to know it works cos I was a little bit sceptical at first.big hugs hun.

Julie-so glad Smudgy is better,its so horrid when they are ill.I was chasing my 2 rabbits round the garden in a torrential thunderstorm today,thought it was a bit silly afterwards though cos I am bound to get another cold.the things we do for our pets eh!!

Jess- sorry if I am out of order and I am sure you must have been horrified but I couldnt stop laughing at you sending that email   your a one !!!!!!!

Perky-great to hear from you hun,keep popping in cos we miss ya!!

Sarah-how are you hunny,you ok on stimms??

Lily-any news on follies yet   

Big hello's to Molly,Candy,Catwoman,Erica and Jilly and all you other lovlies,hope your all ok??

Has anyone heard anyhting at all about CathyA Really hope that Luke and Grace are still fighting strong!!

Loads of love

Kelly

wont be around much tomoz cos I am at my sisters having  a BB final night ,complete with a big fat ******,so wish I could have some pop though


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi pals and gals 

quickie as off to meet a friend for a walk, she had an interview with our sw yesterday so hoping to get all the low down 

yesterdays meeting was ok, heavy going but interesting and informative. we now know lots more about how 'certain' offenders operate and their motivations etc. actually saw some of them interviewed and heard their stories, quite chilling. it was good to get away from the hysterical ,media type info that unfortunately we are all fed regularly, and get down to the actual facts. we are now armed with as much info as possible and will hopefully be able to answer questions that come up at panel and convince them that we understand the risks but can manage them. we feel that its definitely a manageable situation, we just have to convince the powers that be....

right gotta fly
mwahs all round   

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj,

So glad your now more informes with the info you need,really sounds a lot more posotive than it did a few weeks ago.Really hoping that you knock the socks off them when you go to panel  

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
Huge apols for being away for so long...   all fine with both bubs; I've not been so great. Will go into details later, but basically have had a fortnight of sinusitis, severe headaches and feeling really faint. Have been off work but am back in today and feeling (almost) human again. Feel awful about not being online, especially as so much has happened to so many of you, so here goes…
KJ – It sounds like things are starting to look more positive – and at least something constructive is happening, rather than you being left up the creak so much before   I am hoping and hoping that all this works out... Also sending my thoughts to your friend who is in a horrible, horrible situation    My heart goes out to her.
Kelly – Really sorry to hear your t/x has been delayed for a few weeks... what a pain in the   But it is all for the best – if you haven't downregged properly, you can ovulate early... scant consolation, I know. But sending you lots of love and           !
Jess – mwah, mwah, you crazy lady, you! Your antics have really made me laugh   Yes, would love to meet up in town for lunch – pm me with your movements! Am v. intrigued by DHEA – have seen some stuff on the net about it. I think it's used a lot in the US. Really, really hope it does the trick.     
Jodi  huge hugs to you  looking back over the last couple of weeks' postings, you've had a hell of a time. I'm so, so sorry.
Erica – thanks sooooooooooooooooooooooo much for the pm, buddy – so sorry I haven't seen it to reply to until now! Will do this weekend. Must say that you are one of the bravest, most upbeat people I have ever met... even though I haven't actually met you, if you know what I mean...        Did your cons pick up on the mention of heparin and gestone and will they put you on it next time?
Julie –       to you, lovely girl, and to Smudgy – poor wee boy. I hate it if my mogs are off colour (not that it's easy to tell with all that fur!   ). Your boss is an utter hound b**ch from hell. I honestly think you should explain the situation to your GP and get signed off during your next tx. You ABSOLUTELY DO NOT want anyone toxic around you bringing you down and making you feel negative. I mean it. And she sounds just warped enough to make your life misery when you really, really need to be as chilled as possible for the sake of yourself and your embies. 
Molly – huge hugs and       I missed your b.day, by the look of things, and I feel rotten about that. Hope you had a fab day. 
Holly – huge loves to you, too!         Sorry about the house falling through – not what you need right now. Thinking of you, all those thousands of miles away!!!!
Huge hugs to Jilly Starr and Shazia, and lots of        to Sair and Lilly for their cycles. Perky, lovely to see you back, but sorry you're having so much soul-searching to do   Really hope everything works out how you want it. 
Right, proper update on me – all fine with 12 week scan last week. Both bubs doing brilliantly and even did a little dance for us! We feel like the luckiest couple alive right now and I so, so hope that the rest of you wonderful women will experience this very soon  .
As for me – as I said earlier, have not been a well bunny. Don't like to moan, but it hasn't been a great couple of weeks. My sinusitis has given me some horrific headaches that have made me even sicker than usual, and I've been feeling faint (don't think the two are connected). My midwife took my blood pressure and all is fine, so we think the faintness is because my metabolic rate is stepping up a gear to feed the twins, but I'm not managing to eat enough to fuel their - and my – needs, cos I'm still quite nauseous. So I'm bumping up my daily calorie intake with Complan, and lots of milk and honey! Feeling better all round today, so hopefully it's working.
Lilly – thanks for pm. I'm 13 weeks and 3 days today, EDD 20th of Feb, but as it's twinnies it's likely to be earlier.
Lots of love to all, and hope to be in touch more now...sinuses etc permitting!
Claire xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Catwoman

I am so glad the twinnies are ok.So sorry you have been feeling poo aswell,hopefully it wont last much longer as your body will get used to the changes that are happening.So happy for you!!11

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Catwoman, glad all is well with you and your    sorry that you've been havin such a rough ride  i hope i didnt upset with the story of my friends twins..I'm sorry i didnt think, very insensitive of me 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just popped on to read Kims news, glad that the appointment seemed worthwhile and that you are both confidentthat you can manage the situation, go girl !!! xxx

Holly    

Molly


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Great big fat hello  
It's fabulous to be back among friends and have such a gorgeous welcome. Thank you all.


Holly: it looks as if I'll be in Auckland but if/ when I go , I will beat a path to your door.   And if I do get the job, I'll be PMing with a zillion questions . I'm so sorry to hear about the house.  You've been in my thoughts a lot these past few months, your wisdom and your inspiration. I hope that things work out with your home soon  . 

Sair: Thanks for being so sweet. Lovely to see you.   

Kelly: what a bummer to hear you have to wait even longer  . Nothing I can say will make it go quicker, but you're in my thoughts hun  .
          
Erica: good to see you still have that lovely sparkle and that you haven't been ground down by all that's happened.   

Julie: thanks for the encouragement and warm words. What a wicked boss  . I really hope you manage to get signed off work and can get awa from her next time. 

Molly: big kiss, lovely to see you  

Jess: hello sweetie, thanks for the kind words and for making me giggle   .  

Jodi : don't think we've met before so big hello. My heart really went out to you, reading your recent news. 


Quick update: I've been shortlisted for the Auckland job and am being interviewed over the phone on 30th. Yikes. Hoping to do my other job (that I jobshare with DH) remotely from NZ and somehow run the business from there too. Alternate between feeling tearful and excited and struggling to keep my mouth shut, but want to have a plan before sharing it, if that makes sense. 

Thanks ladies for all your wonderful support. 
You are very special to me.
Love,
Perky


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey, Perky - a phone interview! Will you still put your interview clothes on or will you lie on the bed in your jim-jams?!

Good luck - hope it all works out for you!


I have a bit of a dilema that I need advice about:

Our last icsi was abandonned by the nhs as they said i only had 2 follicles; I was scanned the same day by ISIS & it clearly showed 5 on the screen.

We had to pay £2500 for ISIS to do EC/ET & I want to claim the money back from the nhs as it was supposed to be our free go.

I rang the nhs hos & spoke to the Sister in charge of the unit & she told me (last Tues) that, as requested, she'd send me a copy of my schedule & a copy of the graph they plot of all the follicles.

I still haven't received it.  I told her I needed it for my icsi at ISIS which I'm about to undertake - which is true!

I am now wondering if she's snooped in on this website!! Am I being paranoid or do you think I should just seek legal advice to get the money back?

I've left her a message on the answerphone again today.  Got bad feeling about it!  Can't afford to kiss goodbye to 2.5K!!!


Claire - thanks for PM, gorgeous twinnie lady - will PM you later today!  Glad everything going ok - perhaps the headaches are alcohol withdrawl?!!

Kelly - hope you're feeling ok today.  

Lily - good luck with those follies!!     Hope the new drugs help.

Sarah - good luck for EC - hope they get plenty of juicy, ripe eggs!   

Julie - hope nasty, nasty boss woman leaves you in peace - bet her nursery is naff & OTT anyway!   (Just read your post & see she's off - phew!!!)


Had MIL in round last night for roast dinner - she turned up about an hour & a half early so house was mess & I looked really rough!!   Hate early people - so rude!!  

Marvellous Molly - hope you're well!  Have you heard anything from Cathy - have Pmd but no reply - really hoping it's cos she's so busy with twin monkeys at home - bit worried cos she's not posted since Luke had his op - although it sounded like the op had gone well.

KJ - have you heard anything?      Glad the SWs are being a bit more sensible & you have some more info.

Erica - how is it in crazy Ericaland today?  Thanks for PM - you are v determined lady & woe betide anyone that gets in your way!  Go sister!! 

I think this IF business seems to bring out an inner strength in most of us - I can't bear to be told I can't have something I want - think BB's NIkki & the aircon!!

Will try that with the nhs cons if they don't refund our icsi money!! That should do the trick!  


Anyway, must go - got ac again today - bit nervous!! 

Mwah, mwah
Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Good afternoon lovelies   
Sarah - Ooer missus         hope all went well at 10.45am lovely. I'm sure the twinges were just your follies bursting with lots of juicy eggs   Can't wait to hear your news.
Julie - Hi hun, hope you're ok & had a lovely weekend   Great news that pg boss is off for a couple of days. The song Manic Monday describes today perfectly   so I'll pm you tomorrow poppet.
KJ - Friday sounded hard going but very useful & informative too   If you believe it is a manageable situation then I don't doubt for one minute that you will be able to convince the powers that be of the same    
Lilly -   for your scan today, anymore dancing required? Hope things have started moving for you 
Kelly - Hope that nasty   shows up soon so you can start stimming. Did you find out how your recipient got on? And you enjoy your BB final night with your sis & yummy food  
Perky - I just keep trying to   back as best I can. Luckily I have all of you to help me too.   for your interview on the 30th, I hope this is the start of a very happy chapter in your life.
Catwoman - Thanks so much for your pm    I will reply as soon as I get a chance. It helped me so much & I really appreciate everything you said. Sorry you have been so poorly, so many things all at once & right when you are restricted with what you can take   Fabulous news about the scan    & how great to see your bubbas dancing!
Holly - Hope   & Faith   remember hun. Off we go again & what months September & October are going to be, lots of us having tx & full of good news   
Jilly - Grrrrrrrrr holiday at the weekend   mate, deserved so much you work so very very hard. Hopefully once the next few weeks are out of the way life will calm down for you. September will be the pub handover, new job & IUI    the start of a new, happy &   chapter in Jillyland. Hoping all your wishes come true   
Molly -  hope you're ok sweetheart & that sis is doing well.
Jess - Sorry hun had a good   at your email to Sarah. Bless ya   Yes woe betide indeed, I'm a woman on a mission!! I would definately fight to get your funding back. I'd chase on the  every day this week plus put it in writing & if I hadn't heard anything in a week I would seek legal advice. DON'T give up mate it's YOUR funding you are entitled to it!! Have replied on the other thread & just wanted to say it again.......................you HAVE got eggs left & lovely highest quality ones & it's quality not quantity remember!! Hope I haven't got to come round & sort you out   Thanks for pm, I'll reply tomorrow, today has gone t*ts up!

Hello   Rachel, Candy, Shazia, Moomin & Starr (our holiday ladies), Jodi, BunBun & everyone else.

Well in brief ladies I'm off on the tx journey again   I know I must be   but hey ho. We've had great news & after a long wait have been granted our free go   We had already decided to save our 3 frosties & do our last fresh cycle as DF goes back to Germany at the start of next year & should our last go fail I can do FET without him next year. The hospital understand & agree   & have said I can start d/r on CD21 on my next AF. I've had one AF, another one is due at the weekend & then you have one whilst d/r & they said that they like you to have 3 between attempts so they are happy with that. My drugs are being delivered tomorrow so I'm off again & looking forward to   with some of my bestest buddies.

Erica.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well  

I have not read back through as I don't have much time I just thought I better post as I have not done so for a few days.

So here I am and still alive  

Be back soon to catch up!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly
What a tease   How did your scan go?


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a swiftie – at work and v busy...
Just wanted to reassure lovely KJ – of COURSE you didn't upset me! Really appreciate your thoughts, but honestly... the only upset I felt was for your friend, because it is a truly awful situation to be in and one, to be honest, that had crossed my mind before my 12 week scan. It was my worst nightmare and I'm so, so sorry that your friend is having to go through it – it's also an added worry for you, and you've got enough on your plate.
So please relax you lovely lady, you!
Huge hugs and big loves to everyone else... will try and check in soon.
Love Claire xxx
PS am feeling a bit better, but was pretty faint again on Friday and had bad sinus headache on Saturday. Huge thanks to Jess, though – your advice about the water has really helped! xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hayup me ducks,

Hope your all ok!!!!?

Erica-fab news on your funding hunny,have posted on the other thread.

Claire-glad your feeling a little bit better.

Lily-just read on the other thread about your scan,grow follies grow            

Julie-is smudgy ok now?? hopw so sweet pea

Jess- thinking of you hun,hope the accu helped today

Sarah- hope all went well today hunny  

Not much news from me apart from I have got the lovely thrush again 

Love to all

Kelly

ps if anyone see's the witch send her my way cos I am bored of d/r now

[br]: 21/08/06, 16:06Me again-update on Sarah

She says she is a bit sore but it was well worth it because she has 10 eggs !!!!!!!!!!  was ok too so lets hope for some good news over the next couple of days               

Sarah-hope your getting plenty of rest hunny,we are all thinking about you                 

Well done sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

Just a quickie to say thanks for all your good luck wishes and positive vibes, they are so much appreciated...I don't know what I'd do without you all.

Thanks so much for the text Kelly and for posting for me...  

Am soooo hoping we get good news tomorrow...

My tummy is so painful so am off to bed now....... really sorry for no personals..... hopefully will be feeling better tomorrow.

Loads of love my special friends...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Sarah

sorry i never got round to sending you luck , but glad to hear it all went well today - 10 eggies sound Terrific 

you rest up hun, hope you feel better tomorrow 

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sair - brilliant to read such great news!!  Thinking of you as you wait on that all important phone call today      

Julie - so very pleased that Smudgy is Mr Fine and Dandy!  What a relief!!  Thank you as always for your lovely supportive words    Brilliant to hear the   spawn is out of the office this week!!  RESULT!  Oooh not long now hunny til nurses apptmt... hope you're feeling better about it...

Catwoman - so very happy to hear from you and know all is well with those gorgeous two.  So wish you hadn't been so ill lately, it must really take the buzz off things.  Really hope it passes and you're back to your bouncy self soon lovely  

Jess - hmm dilemmas - ugh don't you hate it when things aren't straight forward!  I think Julie's advice is spot on and Erica got results when she badgered so I say go that route.  I'm sure she's not read on here.... she has to be too busy to be bothered with all the rubbish we go on about    BTW I'd be a useless life coach - I never follow my own advice why would anyone else bother      Oh and also I pm'd Manda a while ago as knew her time was drawing close... sadly I've not heard anything but I'm sure it's just cos she is so busy getting all those hats finished before the little one arrives.  

KJ - sending loads of love to your friend.  Awful, awful situation to be in.  I really feel so much for them, you know I find it hard to believe why life is so cruel.....  But on a brighter note am hugely happy about your latest developments 

Hey Perks - really hope the interview went well and hope decisions fall into place for you!  Happy to answer any questions and how exciting that I might get to meet you after all!  I'm going to be in Akld in November for a long weekend....  Oh and BTW - thanks for your lovely vote of confidence re wisdom and inspiration... not feeling all that at the moment    Loads of luck sweetie, think you are v v brave and you have my admiration!

Erica - just so happy that things are looking so good for your next round and it's funded!  I'm sure it takes the pressure off!  Yep - we're in good company by the looks of things!!

Oh Kel - what a trooper you are.  Ugh to thrush and annoying AF...   Not sure I've got anything helpful to add hun... Just sending you some  and a big  

Big  Molly if you're reading.

Nothing to report from Hollyland.  We had a gorgeous sunshine weekend playing with the neice and nephew, nice food, walks and a trip up the mountain in a gondola.  This weekend DH and I are having a together weekend.  Not sure what we'll do but it will be nice to spend some QT before heading into tx.

xx's  to all
H


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Not in NZ yet, just insomniac!

Julie: thinking of you as that appointment gets closer. Are you nervous or feeling OK about it?

Catwoman: sorry to hear about you being unwell. Hope you feel great again before too long.  

Jess: You made me giggle. How about I wear my jeans as a compromise?   What a difficult dilemma you're in. No new advice I can think of but I did want to say I think Julie is spot on with her words. 

Sair: YESSSS!!     

Kelly    hang in there hun.

Erica: hurrah for the funding. You must be feeling so relieved.  

Holly: Quality time with DH sounds just what you both need. Enjoy it. I won't be starting the job until early next year (if it all works out) but will keep you posted. 

    to anyone I've missed. 
Catch you all soon and much love,
Perky


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning ladies 

Julie - I'm glad to hear that Lee is ok,thats not a good start to the day,definetely write to them.

Sorry no time to check back but hope you are all well,I'm busy with the new puppy,and today need to go to Watford fro school uniform and slimming world tonight.

Thinking of you all a lot,sorry for not being here - Sarah well done on the 10 eggs hope you get some fab embies.
Got my new car on Saturday an 03 Astra and its fab,feels huge after driving a corsa for five years!

Right must dash will catch up properly soon I promise xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Struthie-sounds like an excuse to go driving to me!!! Enjoy your new car.

Julie-OMG,I would deffo write about that hairdrier that could have been very nasty hun.As regards to tx,I wanna give you a great big hug   I had a bad night last night and it all of a sudden hit me what we were doing again,so I worked myself up (as usual)and got a crap nights sleep.I can totally understand why your feeling this way hun,hopefully when tx comes around you will be able to think more posotive,we will all be here to help you every step of the way hunny.

Perky-Go to bed !!! If your already there stay asleep,what the flippin heck are you doing up at that time

Sarah-Hoping for eggcellent  news today hunny,keep us posted,keep resting and drink plenty of water.             

Nothing from me really,just gonna get a few little jobs done today.Love to all

Kelly x


Julie-just read your last post,what the flippin heck is happening today,is he cursedTake him home and wrap him in cotton wool  hope he is ok!!!


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Sair tons of luck for today                hoping so much it's good news!
Kelly and Julie – huge        for you both. It IS scary embarking on a second cycle – I remember feeling very angry a few days before egg collection, wondering why on earth I was having to go through it all over again. Truth was, my second cycle was actually easier than the first because I knew what to expect and was more mentally and emotionally prepared for it. Try and hang on in there, girls – you're a hell of a lot stronger than you realise    
Huge loves to Holly – lovely to 'hear' from you! Hope you have a smashing weekend with DH – great idea to make the most of that quality time.
Huge hugs to Erica!    
Jess – huge hugs to you, too. I really do think you ought to pursue the NHS re the money. They messed up hugely!!!!
Struthie – lovely to see you again!
Big loves to all the other girls – Perky, KJ and anyone I've missed.

Feeling a lot better today   hoping I've turned a corner! Thanks for all your lovely, kind wishes.
Tons of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello 

Sunny Cyprus calling.........

On a hotel pay as you go internet and no more change!!!

Having a great time... done loads... watersports, parascending!! lots of fun and lots of drinking!!!

Hope you are all ok. Not read back but wanted to wish all the testers and just about to starters good luck.

Love to all,,, back on sunday....    

Love a sunburnt Starr xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

hello lovely friends. Just letting you know I'm still around. Work is manic at the moment and we've got all my family coming for the weekend, some staying in the house, some camping in the garden so hope the   come back! Will post properly next week when less frantic. Just want you to know I'm thinking of you all.

Special   to KJ for the lovely piccie. Hope it's all going well.  

Holly -   back at you lovely!

     to Sair for the embies. Looking good hun. x

Jess - thanks for always asking after me.   Deffo go after the NHS - they screwed up! 

Special      for Holly, Julie, Erica, Jess and Jilly for going again soon. Faith and hope, faith and hope....

Julie -   at the hairdryer. What a close shave for poor Lee....someone's looking after him today!

Lily -       - grow follies grow!

Kelly -          - come on you miserable witch, show your face!

Catwoman - glad you're feeling a bit better.  

Perky - good luck with all your plans.    

Struthie, Starr, Moomin, Rachel and everyone I've missed     

And finally, Candy -   been meaning to return your book for AGES now. Will pop it in the post next week as you'll be needing it again. 

Take care girlies,
Love you lots
Molly
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone  

Well we have had our phone call to say that we have 6 fertilised eggs     What a relief!!  I hardly slept last night... DP and I were wide awake at about 4 this morning.... I should've got up... I could've chatted to you Holly!  We are going in for et tomorrow morning at 10.30.  I like the bit about having a comfortably full bladder... is there such a thing??  I need to practise having one of those today but it's going to be hard when my tummy is still quite sore!!!

Starr - lovely to hear from you from sunny Cyprus...glad you are having a fun time.

Claire - I can't believe it is 14 weeks already... where has that time gone!!!  Glad to hear you are now starting to feel a bit better.. hope it continues.

Kelly - hi hun!  Any sign of af yet?

Struthie - lovely to hear from you... sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you!  How's your new pooch?

Julie - well what a morning you and Lee have had hunny.... so hope the rest of the day is less eventful!

Perky - wishing you loads of luck for your phone interview on 30th.  Glad to hear that you are feeling excited about your plans... the tearfulness is inevitable.... the excitedness is a good sign.

Holly - thankyou so much for your positive words hun... it really means so much.  Hope you and DH have a fab weekend together.

Erica - way to go girl!!!!!  Great news about your tx.... even better when it is free!!!!  Sending you so much       

Lilly- thanks for your pm.  Have you got any follie news today?

Jess - how was your acu yesterday?  Hope you get some good news today re getting your money back.

Molly- so lovely to hear from you.  Hope you have a good weekend... will do a sun dance for you!

 to everyone I've missed.

Loads of love to you all...

Sarah xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh thats fab news well done Sarah and good luck for tomorrow,my best tip is don't drink too much too soon or it gets very painful!
The pooch is very nuaghty! Will post some pics but she really is a pest!

Best go put shopping away - have spent far too much!

Love to all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Just though I would pop on while Micheal makes chilli mmmmmm  

Julie-no more accidents today then,think I must have picked up on the bad luck cos I banged my head and stubbed my toe today gggrr

Sarah-fantastic news hunny.Have you thought of names for your embies Wishing you loads of luck for e/c tomorrow hunny,keep us posted.    

Molly-wow you do sound busy!! Hope you have a lovely time in the mad house!!!

Catwoman-thanks so much for your lovely post hun,I am sure it will help me and Julie loads.So glad you are starting to feel better.

Starr-glad your having a fab time sweetie,"see" you soon!!!

Right must go and tidy some junk up.

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly my sweet, don't worry about returning it, you keep it as long as you need it, anything I should know ?     

Sair what great news, fingers crossed  

Starr soudns like you are havinga  fab time, misses ya xx

Cat, what lovely wording, hope that corner stays turned xx

Kim, Jacob seems to have no fear of pets now after him and Caleb spent day together     

Yikes Julie one of those days  

Holly love the sound of a together weekend.

Guys if you were driving to France in our case with little J in toe, would you take our breakdown insurance, honestly ? its another £58 that we just don't have.

Must dash bedtime, Candy xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Gorgeous Ones!

Julie - what an awful fright you both must have had. Thankgoodness Lee was ok on both counts and what a hunny popping out and getting a new dryer then and there.  Once again this site has proved to be invaluable in showing that we are in good company and completely normal to be going through these emotions.  Kel, Erica too, we'll get there hunnies, hand holding and belief - FAITH AND HOPE!!!!

Sair - WHAT A RESULT!!!  Absolutely thrilled for you both!  This is just wonderful to hear and thinking of you both heading to ET!!  Biggest luck hunny      Don't forget that visualisation of them dividing and implanting and we're here to help with the   2ww!!  ooooh and if you have problems sleeping, I'll defo be here!!

Catwoman you made me feel much better when you described your anger, that was exactly how I felt doing my first injection before I abandoned the cycle.  It really is relief to know that it's perfectly normal. Brilliant to hear that you are feeling better, long may it continue  

Candy - my feeling is that you should pay for it.  It would be absolutely awful to breakdown in France with little J and no way of getting help easily. I swear it could be money very well spent.... Have you checked your UK breakdown policy as many offer it as part of the standard now... 

Struthie - new pup will be an adorable pest am sure!!  Get you and Jess with your lovely new wheels!  Love Astras sooo cute but stylish too.  What colour?  Dare I say it... you do sound a bit brighter...  

Perky - no wonder you couldn't sleep, you've a lot to be thinking about  

Starr - so lovely to hear you're enjoying yourselves in the sun!  Oooh v jealous!!

Kel - hope chillii was delish!!

Molly - sooooooooo great to hear from you albeit briefly about you!  Hope you have a great weekend with all the family!!  Busy but a lot of fun!!  

Lovelies I'm in need of some positive thoughts for my sister.  She's fabulous, caring and professional, has a full on job, four kids who are all great and always tries to do absolutely the right thing for everyone.  She has two worries at the moment, one is a possibility of something wrong with her bowel... (we have a family history of bowel cancer and she has had some possible symptoms) the other is two small breast lumps which she is having aspirated to ensure they're not cancerous.  Surely this is far more stuff to have going on than anyone deserves....  We'll know more late next week but I know the power of positive vibes so having you send some would be greatly appreciated.

Lovin ya all, 
me xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just skimmin thru and had to say......

OMG to julie bout the hairdryer incident  poor lee, could have been very nasty. glad new hairdryer is good

Sair -  for today  am mystified as its saying you're online and you're meant to be having ET right now, so you must have a fab clinic to be able to have email access and ET at the same time 

Holly of course a ton of       for your sis

I had a lovely day in Hove yesterday visiting my friend, was gorgeous and sunny. Caleb had a lovely time chasing pebbles on the beach. we found a fab shop very obviuosly aimed at the 'gay men with dogs' market, all black walls and silver mirrors. some hilarious doggy things, diamante leads, 4 poster beds, 'greet me-eat me' cards for dogs made outta rawhide  was also a grooming parlour, watched a pooch get the works. caleb thought it was fab, kept playing with the toys and jumping up at the counter to sniff treats 

right gotta fly

mwahs all round

kj xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all  
Jilly - Holiday countdown    will pm you this afternoon.
Kelly - Any sign of  yet? She'll be paying me a visit tomorrow or Friday so I'll send her on if she's still messing you around   Hope your thrush is getting better. Did you enjoy DH's chilli 
Struthie - New car & a new puppy  
Catwoman - So pleased to hear you are feeling better   & hope you have turned that corner. Will pm today, now the wages are done I can catch up with more important things like my ff buddys   
Starr - Lots of fun & sunburnt? No need to come on here & brag lady! 
Sarah - You go girl     10 eggs & 6 fertilised, fantastic result!! Wishing you all the best for et today     & hoping you feel a little less sore today. 
Julie - Poor Lee   what a day! Poor sausage it sounds like he was very lucky. What a sweetheart buying a new one straight away too. Thanks for pm    hope you have a good day despite pg boss being back.
Lilly - Hope follies are growing      good luck for your scan tomorrow.
Molly - Hope the sun comes out for you this weekend poppet   sounds like you are going to be very busy with lots of family staying, fun but hard work too   Hope sis is doing ok & that work calms down for you soon.  Faith & Hope!!
KJ - You seem to have spent a long time in that shop   Hope Caleb isn't running around covered in sparkles   
Jess - Glad you're feeling better  will catch up with you today, boss is on holiday this week so I've more than the usual on my plate.
Holly - Weekend with niece & nephew sounded fun & this one with DH will be lovely   Quality time before the tx rollercoaster begins. So sorry to hear about your sister & I totally understand how you feel   Sending millions of        to you all but to your sis especially. Hopefully the problems are only minor ones. 

 Perky, Rachel, Candy, Shazia, Moomin, Jodi & anyone I've forgotten.

Feeling rough  AF is due tomorrow/Friday. Hopefully she'll be here tomorrow & then the worst 2 days of my cycle won't totally spoil my bank holiday weekend. Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry this is just a quickie.

Update on Sarah !!!!!

She has had E/C all went well,and they even have 2 frosties too !!!!

Well done Sarah,heres hoping your 2ww wizzes by with no probs with fantastic news at the end 

            

            Loads of luv and squidgy stuff
Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey - you lot have been gossiping big stylie today!!

Holly - OMG - your poor sister - really hoping she's ok.  If it's any consolation I had the full bowel inspection (!) when I was first diagnosed with severe IBS - because I'm adopted I don't know my family history so tend to get stuff checked out!!

Anyway, the cons told me that of all the people sent to him 9/10 have absolutely nothing wrong with them & the remaining few have a wide variety of things, not nec cancer.

The breast lumps are obviously really bad timing with the other symptoms - at least she's getting them checked out - I'm sure she will be fine cos we're all sending shed loads of    


Sair - fab news! get you!!  So chuffed for you - have good feeling about this!!    

Catwoman - glad you're feeling better!  Not coming to the big smoke this week now cos DH wants to go on Sat (his birthday treat!) - wants to go & see the Canterbury Tales - can't think of anything I'd like to see less!!! Hated Chaucer at school - hoping it's in proper English!
Will probably come next week to do some shopping (!!!!!) & would love to hook up for a mineral water!!  

Struthie - fab news about the car!!! I'm luvin' mine!


Good news on the reclaiming money front!  The James Paget hos have sent me a copy of my follicle graph that they did - have already got the one from ISIS done on the same day. 

The James P one only shows 2 & it looks like they missed the lead follicle which was 18mm!  Also showed nothing on right ovary but ISIS graph showed 2! 

Think I have a really strong case & will be amazed (& bloody furious!!) if I don't get the money back.


Update on icsi - ISIS now want me to take the Pill for longer!  So looks like EC/ET will be beginning of Oct - so should be cycle buddies with Julie & Holly - how fab is that?!!!      

Julie - know how you feel hun - so much riding on this for us 2.  Will be so made up for you when you get your BFP, even if I don't get one!

Also, having it later gives me few more weeks to shed my blubber!!! Lost about 2 pounds!!!!   

Erica - when are you cycling next?  Well done on funding! Yipppee!!   

Kj - think Jilly is in contact with Manda - so hopefully we'll get an announcement soon!  I'm sure it's this week that the baby is due - was it just the one? I don't remember it being twins! 
 

Anyway, must get on!
Love to all!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

OMG Caleb caught and ate a whole baby   this afternoon  poor thing froze in shock at first and i thought it was dead, but when Caleb put it down it started moving and kicking its legs. Caleb thought it was a great game and tossed it about a bit before taking it for a swim, think it then drowned  then he gobbled it up fur bones and all  feel so sad for the poor thing and cant go near the dog in case i smell his bunny-breath  no dinner for him tonight 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh Kim aren't dogs disgusting sometimes!
Ruby just pooed by the back door as it was raining outside - that was bad enough,hope Caleb doesn't have a bad tummy,poor bunny.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello  

KJ - aaawww poor baby bunny!  That's v sad and can just imagine how you feel.  They are so cruel the way they get so much enjoyment from it.  Mr C with his birds etc is just the same.  Then they want you to be so proud of them!!  The dogs barber's shop sounded a hoot!  Thanks as ever hunny  

Jilly - you're almost there by the sounds of it!!  Have a great holiday and hope you're feeling all refereshed and renewed for your exciting next steps when you're back  

Thank you Julie for your beautifully put words    Hope your new hairdryer has done its job without incidence!!  Will pm you too but just another few happy thoughts to you for the start of your new journey    

Struthie - ewww doggy doo at your door, that's just not manners is it!!

Jess - celebrating here!  Great news that you've got all the evidence together now and how on earth can they turn your request down, it's blindingly obvious for all to see that they were incompetent and messed up!  Thanks too for your words doll.  I've had that procedure done too... isn't it just fab.... altho after all the tx we've had now it probably wouldn't phase us!  Fortunately my sis has also had one previously two years ago so if there is anything, it hasn't been there long.  She's having the procedure repeated again next week so here's hoping.  Yay - great news about cycle!  I feel exactly the same.  If any of the FFers get a BFP it's the best feeling, and there is never any ill feeling as we all know how deserved it is      Not long now!!

Erica - have replied on the other thread but you're so efficient you'll be into next week before the weekend if you're not careful!!  Hope you have a great long one.... Is DF home

Not much from here.  Am v annoyed as weather is for rain all weekend....  We'll have to entertain ourselves with indoor amusements instead...  Erica, no, I'm not going to ask you for suggestions!!  Pilates tonight, which is great and I'm doing my meditation cds again which really have helped.  Jess - if you want to know the name of a really good one, pm me.  Julie - I had two dreams about babies last night... one was definitley ours and it felt v real.  I think baby dreams are about new beginnings not necessarily about having babies, am I right?  Whatever it did feel v nice and I didn't even feel sad when I realised it was only a dream so guess I must be feeling better about things. 

xx's
H

PS also - I spoke to VGF last night who told me her SIL who has been ttc for at least 5 yrs has had 7 rounds of IVF and 2 miscarriages is due in November.  Again, couldn't be happier for them, such great news after so much heartache....


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Julie - hope the appt goes ok hunny, you ask away all those questions, and hopefully you'll come away feeling as good as you did last appt 

sair- snuggly vibes to your little lovelies    

struthie - ruby looks sooooo cute and cheeky in her pics. naughty thing poo-ing by the door  is she pretty good with her house -trasing so far? Caleb doesnt seem to have any ill effects from his bunny banquet, but he didnt get his dinner and was unusually quiet all eve, so bet he did have a bit of a tummy ache 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - we have good and bad days,some days she does it all outside,other days she can't be bothered and just goes where she feels like it - ie indoors!

But hopefully we're getting there!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just a flying visit, got the chiropractor at 5.30pm............

Jess - You go girl  Good to hear you have both follie graphs &    to The James Paget. I think you've got more than a strong case lady & just have to get your money back  So you'll be doing ec/et at the beginning of October  My AF is due this weekend so I start d/r on CD21 which should be around mid Sept. That takes 2 weeks & then I stim for 2 weeks so I expect ec/et to be the 3rd week in October so we won't be too far apart.
Struthie - Look what I found, it's you......... <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F14%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








KJ - Ahhhhh poor  hope Calebs tummy ache has gone.
Kelly - Thanks for updating us with Sarahs news  any sign of AF yet  
Julie -     for your appt today, thinking of you & hoping all goes well. Hope they can ease some of your fears & make you feel positive again  faith & hope, faith & hope.
Sarah - Just perfect sweetheart   2 beauties on board & 2 on ice. Get plenty of rest now & hope the 2ww goes as smoothly & quickly as it can for you   
Holly - Some more     for sis, what Jess said makes perfect sense (there's a first  ) What was it you said to me "hope you have a great long one" well I wish mate but I won't be as DF is away for the whole weekend  so there won't be one, long or short unfortunately!! So I'll be home alone again. Indoor amusements? Tell me more!! If it's any consolation we have  forecast all weekend too. Great news about your friends SIL & very much deserved  hope & faith hunny.
Jilly - Will pm you tomorrow, you didn't expect a reply today did you  I've spoilt you enough this week & will only add to your feeling of being important 

Big  to everyone else, "see" you tomorrow.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Erika -thank you,yes that is me at the moment,3 times over I must be mad!

I will catch up properly with you guys soon,I am off to Maidstone today with my dh and ds to see my friend as its her 30th today!
Will wave to you Julie on my way by!

Have al ovely day everyone xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie
Fantastic news hun        
Sounds like yesterday went really well & it's good to hear you sounding       again. Glad they eliminated some of your fears, hate to say it but "told you so"   The timescale is perfect & you will be so much relaxed with pg insensitive up her own   boss out of the way. 
Very interesting that they brought up aspirin, it is baby aspirin you're taking isn't it   Our drugs our different, so are our start dates. What is Primolut & I have to start d/r with Suprecor on CD21. Funny how clinics all do things differently but as long as we all end up with the same outcome   who cares!!

Onwards & upwards, faith & hope..................

Erica.xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Girls

I'm no good with links - but wanted to point you towards 
Cathy's sad news on the twins board - just cant believe it

   

Looby xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,66088.0.html


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Looby – thank you for that. Have been worried about Cathy for a while. I am devastated for her                

Am away for a few days in France, so will log on next week to see how you all are. Sending lots of love to all of you, but especially to Cathy on this terribly sad day.

Claire xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thinking of you Cathy, DH & Grace.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Just popped on for a quick chat but that is such devastating news.

I can't believe it really, poor little chap obviously put up a real battle & that probably makes it even harder.

Can't stop crying, how horribly unfair.

Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I just want to send big   to all of my buddys & to wish you all a good bank holiday weekend.

There's nothing more to say today     

Erica.xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so upset to read the news on Luke. Cathy,Nigel and baby Grace I am so sorry Luke could fight no more,I am sure he knows how much his mummy,daddy and sister love him and always will.

Big hugs for all    cant stop  

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Cathy's news is just so upsetting. 
Why dose life have to be so hard. After trying so hard to have him, omg it is just so sad


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry Cathy words fail me xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

I feel abit unsure about posting after Cathy's news. But just wanted to say my af has put in a tiny appearance today so I am gonna call the clinic tomorrow and hopefully book a scan this week and if all is ok I will be starting stimms.

Lily-have you been for another scan hunny?? any news??    

Sarah-hope your hanging on there in your 2ww hunny,thinking of you loads    

Massive hugs to all

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I also feel a little strange posting after Cathy's news  

Kellydallard - I have replied to you on the other thread hun  

How are we all?
I hope you are all managing to do something nice over this BH weekend.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Its understandabilly quiet on here!!! I am sure Cathy would want us to carry on as normal as we can 

Sarah-hope you hnging in there on your 2ww hunny    

Jess-are you busy getting your classroom ready

Julie-hope your ok petal??

Kj-Has Caleb eaten any more baby bunnies??

Molly-   

Candy-hows J

Erica-you ok my sweets??

Holly-any warmer there yet??

Well af is well and truly here  how mad does that sound.Got a scan on friday morning,really hoped I have d/r now   have got to pop to the clinic later to pick up some more Buserelin and needled cos I have only got enough to do tonight and tomorrow,typical. My accu guy called and his back is much better so I am going to have a session of accu on weds afternoon.

Loads of love to all
Kelly x


Big hello's to struthie,Moomin,Jilly,Claire and all you other lovies


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girls

Hope everyone had a nice bank holiday weekend   & enjoyed the extra day off work.

Like the rest of you I couldn't stop thinking about Cathy & her family  & pray that they keep finding the strength to get through each day.

Kelly - Good to hear AF has finally arrived &   for Fridays scan.
Sarah -         for 2ww.
Lots of    to everyone else.

 arrived for me at the weekend too so d/r begins on 16th Sept with d/r scan on 3rd Oct.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie & Erica - I know what you mean about Cathys news,I cant stop thinking about it,so sad!!

Erica-I am so glad af has come for you hun and that you now have your dates ready for d/r,rollercoaster here you go!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Soz, Cathy's news hit me hard and haven't felt like posting    

Erica - good to hear you're almost good to go 

Kelly - v pleased that AF showed up and put in a full appearance!  Yipee that D/R is over with and here's to stimming    

Lilly - good to read on the other thread that you now have two beautiful follies doing their thing    

Sarah - I'm thinking of you loads hunny and everything very crossed for happy news.  Half way there now darlin    

To all the other fabulous ones, hope you enjoyed your bank holiday weekend and also hope the sun shone for you too.

We had a nice weekend.  V quiet but relaxing.  As I've been typing this my lovely sister has phoned to tell me that everything appears to be fine with both sets of tests.  I think you girls did the trick - THANK YOU!!  One more result to come but that should be ok from the sample they took they get to know - what a relief.  I have my appointment with the consultant later today and accu after.  It's a stunning day here - 20 deg yesterday, and the same predicted today!  I love spring!!

Masses of  to all of you
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS I had a blonde moment... turned up for my appointment to find it's not until tomorrow


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY to good news for your sis Holly, am sooooo relieved for you all   

we'll be having the same weather as you today then as its lovely and sunny here too so far

guys i had a pm from cathy and whilst i would love to post it i feel it improper, i dont feel i should print someones innermost private thoughts and feelings without their permission. but i know this news has hit us hard so i just wanted to share a few things with you all. her pm was so brave and strong, she has been doing 100 mile round trips every day for weeks to make sure she could spend time with luke and grace in different hospitals.she has been exhausted.. the nurses told her to take a break but she just couldnt, and now she knows why, cos she can honestly say she was always there for him, and never put her needs above his. she takes great comfort from this. Luke went unexpectedly downhill very fast after an op to reverse his stoma..it should have been the start of recovery for him but the trauma of the op together with an unknown infection in one of his lines was just too much for him. they managed to get him out of ITU and into a side room where cathy was able to cuddle him..she says he looked very peaceful. somebody said to them that maybe this was lukes gift to grace. 

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All, 

Kim thanks for posting that I wonder if you could do something for me when you next have contact with Cathy as i'm sure what seh doesnt need is countless pm's BUT i remember when i first joined the boards 
there was some very sad news about a set of twins - I'm sure you remember - and on the day of the service lots of us released balloons. I know it doesnt seem like much but we are such a closeknit board and in a way if we all did this for luke it would be like we were there supporting cathy & nigel when they really need us -  Tell me to be quiet if i am talking nonsense  

Anyway enough of my waffling 
Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i remember looby..i had thought something similar..perhaps us all simply lighting a candle. i have asked cathy to let me know, and of course i will let you all know if i hear anything further


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

kj & Looby - I think your ideas of doing something on the day of Luke's service is just great. I for one would like a way to just show Cathy and her family how much we care and to remember Luke in a special way.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj

Thanks for that sweetie   I have to agree about doing something symbolic,its such a nice idea,will have to see if its ok first though!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Big   to all
KJ & Looby - Lovely idea   I think we are all desperate to do something but don't know what to do. KJ please pass all of our love to Cathy when you are next in touch   
Kelly -  back on the rollercoaster, wohoooooo. Good luck for Friday   
Julie - Hope you get an easier Thursday  poppet.
Holly - Aaaaaahhh hun absolutely fantastic news about your sis     You must all be so relieved, here's some more      for the last result although I'm sure it won't be necessary.   for your appt this afternoon I hope all goes well & you feel ready to get onto those starting blocks afterwards. Loved your blonde moment   I did similar the other week. I had consent signing on the Friday & the follow up appt on the following Thursday. I turned up on the Friday as planned but at the time given for the Thursday appt   I actually missed my 1.30pm appt as I turned up at 2.30pm but luckily they felt sorry for me & squeezed me in. Oh the pressure eh babe   

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well I am mega chilled after my accu so I am gonna go and blob on the sofa and watch friends on E4 after this.

Holly-fab news on your sis hunny,you must be feeling so relieved,I dont know how I would cope if anthing like this happened to my sisters. Your an angel.Hope your appointment goes well and that you enjoy your accu session hunny.

Julie-hope your work eases for you soon hunny,its not the same when your not able to post as regularly.

Erica-What are you like with your appointments.only joking!!I have done it before too   

Lilly-massive follie dances for you chick                       

Srah-hope your ok hun,thinking of you loads                     

Lots of love to all you lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hello friends. Just wanted to say how dreadful it was to log on and see Cathy's news this morning....truly devastating. 

Thanks for the update KJ, hun.   I feel rather numb and I'm sure it's all been said already, but after all that Cathy & Nigel had gone through to have Luke and Grace - and then the constant worry and battle to keep them both safe and healthy over the past few months - it just seems so cruel to lose Luke when they were so close to turning that corner....unbelievably heartless. The candle idea is a lovely one. I feel like everyone the need to do something.... 

Thinking of them all. It puts everything into perspective doesn't it? 

Love to you all,
Back with personals tomorrow,
Molly xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry I have been awol but like the rest of you have not felt like posting since Cathy's news... you are so true Molly about their news putting everything into perspective.  Thanks for your update kj, I definitely think it will be a good idea to do something like lighting a candle.

Kelly - hi hun, thanks for your text  .  So glad things seem to be moving on now for you..good luck for friday... hope you can start stimming soon.

Erica - hiya chick... how's you?  16th SEptember then eh.... got everything crossed for you.

Holly - Oh so pleased to hear that your sister is ok... you must have breathed such a sigh of relief.  Glad you and dh had a relaxing weekend together.

Julie - how are you hun?  Thanks for your pm.  How is your new hairdryer?  Hope Lee is safe and sound!

Lilly - how are those follies doing now?         just in case you need them!

Jess - ohhh nooooo only 4 days left....       Where has 6 weeks gone?  It doesn't seem that long ago we were counting down to the hols.  I haven't been anywhere near school... and don't intent to til Monday!  Hope you are not getting too depressed!

Well, I'm one week down and am already analysing every symptom or lack of them!!  I took it really easy for the first 3 days... couldn't face lying in bed but lazed around on the sofa.  DP and I went for a drive on Sunday afternoon in his Cobra kit car.....mmm nice relaxing drive.... it wasn't until we were on some country lanes that I remembered that it is actually quite a bumpy ride.  I went into a complete panic visualising my two embies bouncing around inside me!  By the time I got home I was quite hysterical!  I was just so mad with myself with going.....  after a while I calmed down and started to think a bit more rationally!!!  DP said not to worry and that it would have made them cling on even more!

Anyway, loads of love to you all and thanks so much for all your positive vibes,...

LoVE sARAH XXX


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Ladies

   to hear Cathy's devastating news. Puts a different perspective on so much else. Hard to know what to say (I think you all understand that feeling), but Cathy our thoughts and love are with you, DH and baby Grace. Wishing you peace and strength .

KJ you are kind and thoughtful to share that news. Bless you  

Holly what a relief for your sister. That must have been so stressful for her and you too.  

Sarah     for you hun.

Jess hope all's well with you.

Kelly what a naughty dog  . I felt quite shocked and had to read it twice. Yuck. 

Erica, am so pleased they managed to fit you in anyway.

Big kisses to everyone I've left out. A little stressed as I've got the phone interview for the NZ job in a couple of hours and am nervous as heck. 

Spent the afternoon in a cafe catching up with a good friend who is 35 weeks pregnant. Felt excited to see her and sat chatting and stroked her bump a few times. Strange, I didn't feel jealous seeing her, just full of hope. When we came to pay the bill, the waiter said, "Are you going to bring the baby up together?" We couldn't stop laughing, but he persisted, asking how it would work and if I would be called "auntie" and how the baby had been conceived. 

Big kisses,
Perky xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim, thank you so much for sharing that with us  Looby & Kim, love the idea, think a candle is nice thing to do.

Molly been thinking about you so much recently, hope you are ok  

Sair, thinking of you and sending positive vibes    

Holly so glad you sister has had some better news     how was your appointment ?

Jacob and I have had a lovely early evening down the allotment collecting crops, lots of potatoes, he puts them in the bucket then takes them back out  ,eating blackberrys, feeding the chickens, shouting at the sheep and learning about wildlife, so many ladybirds out and I was getting them to run across his hand, he did try to pick them up a few times though  .... was really reflective time if that makes sense.

Hope the down regging isn't too hard on you Erika, love to all my other buddies C x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

I was just logging on to say hi having just come back from my holidays.

But having read back all I really want to say for now is how sad I am to read Cathy's heartbreaking news.  Cathy, Nigel and Grace - You are in my thoughts and I'm thinking of you at this awful time.  


Big   to everyone else, but especially Sarah in her 2 ww.    

Love to all,

Rachel xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

News from Cathy..Lukes funeral is on Monday at 2pm, and he is being buried in their village after
so maybe we can all light a candle on monday eve in his honour. esp apt as i believe the name Luke means 'light'

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Kj - that's a great idea.     Not really felt up to posting - that terrible news really shakes you doesn't it?

Perky - what a cheeky waiter - how funny!!  

When DH shared a house with his twin brother (non identical) no one in the road was very friendly towards them; then DH had to ask a neighbour if he could borrow a ladder & mentioned something about his brother & the lady said 

"Oh he's your brother, everyone in the street has been specualting about you being gay"!!  Don't people jump to conclusions?!  



Well, no major gossip from me, except I have joined Slimming World!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh the shame of it!  

I was persuaded by my colleague, Mel.  We went along & the woman was a million times worse than Majorie Dawes!!  

"Don't forget, there's only 17 weeks til Christmas & if you want to get into that LBD you've got to start now"!!   

She kept talking about people in the group & getting all the facts wrong - really cringeworthy stuff, eg. "Well, Carol, where were you last week? You know you shouldn't miss a week if you want to lose the weight.  We all missed you, Carol... didn't we everybody?  We all missed Carol"

To which Carol replied "I was here, you weighed me"!!  

I couldn't believe I'd parted with good money to sit in a room of fat muppets!!!   Not only that, a close neighbour was the woman doing the weighing and a little girl from Mel's class was there with her mum!

Anyway, you need a degree in science and applied mathematics to be able to wok out what you can eat with what.  It's all food combing stuff - you can actually eat loads (I've probably worked it out wrong & will put on a stone by next week!  )



Erica, when do you start injecting?  I think I start on 20th of Sept.  Got the HUGE bill today for drugs/ivf.  Made a mistake cos put us down for ivf & we want icsi, especially as it's our last go.

Struthie - hope you're enjoying the Astra!  So glad I didn't buy a convertible - no sunshine!!  (Like I could afford one!  )

Sair - hope it's going ok - kit car sounded like fun - why don't you try Alton Towers? - they'd really have to cling on then!   I'm sure it doesn't make much difference - i did completely different things with each go.  Def having the 2 weeks off again though - just can't face the worry!!

Kj - any more news on the adoption front?

Holly - how's the house hunting?  Soooo glad you're sister is going to be fine - what a worry!


Busy, busy, busy over the next few days - got tons of school work to do - just spent £500 in Waterstones out of the Literacy budget - felt so good going shopping with someone else's cash!! 

Then having chocolate fountain party for DH & his brother - so got BIL & wife & 2 kids & SIL & DH & 2 kids & MIL & my M&D coming for sandwiches & cake pig out!  So got to get baking!

Taking DH out for posh meal for his birthday.  Sunday will be in the gym!!  Trying to psyche myslef up for work!  

Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxx

PS - Hi Jilly - have you heard from Manda yet?  Hope you're ok too!  Good to see the mighty reds doing so well - this could be our year!!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

kj - I think that is a wounderfull idea. Thank you for keeping us informed.

jess p - good luck with slimming world. I was a member for about a year before i got married and found it quite good.  

Candy - Your allotment sounds lovely and a great way of learning baby J about the world   
I have applied  to rent an allotment from our local council so I will be after you for some tips soon!

OK thats all I can remember for now.. I think I am in one of those "ft drug causing brain to malfunction" kind of modes  
I will be glad when I have had my hcg tonight just to have a day off tomorrow!


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Flitting in to say that I got the job   and have formally accepted. 
Will be back with personals later.
Loads of love,
Perky


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

eeks perky, scary mary, you're really gonna do it  well done you 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello everyone....

Back from a lovely holiday... so sad to see Cathy and Nigels awful news....  How can life be so cruel... from such highs to terrible lows. I'm pleased that Grace is doing so well though...

KJ thanks for passing on Cathy's thoughts....I think the candle idea is lovely... shall we say a time or just anytime Monday??

Cathy sending you all my love to you Nigel and little Grace   

Will try and catch up with all the news soon....

Sair  half way there honey...   

Love to all 

Starr xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Its lovely to have you back   
Hope you had a great time 

xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ta.... We had a great time !!

Hope you Andy and Madam are ok...    

xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Perks

That is just fantastic news, what a star you are! Well done sweetheart xxxx


Shazia


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all
starr lovely to have you back, glad you had a good time 

rachel - glad you had a nice hols too 

sair - sending you some       and    

julie, missing you hun you busy chick  nope nothing new here, pottering on...

jess - slimming world sounds a hoot, you must give us an update every week..assuming you are going again 

i agree, joint candle lighting would be lovely, lets say 8pm monday. I will post a separate note on mon to make people aware of it

have good weekends everyone...i seem to have become a magnet for IVF ers at the mo, got 2 friends going thru it, one who i met dog walking who lives round the corner, and she and hubby are coming over for drinkies tonight to distract them from the 2ww. seeing another friend next week who is having EC today. I dont mind really, I said that a bit negatively, its just wierd how I'm attracting them 

lotsa love and hugs to all

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies   

8pm it is on Monday then, so pleased that we are all doing something together   

KJ - Maybe you attract these people because you know so much & are so easy to talk to, I think it's a compliment hun  
Lilly -        for basting at 10am tomorrow, will be thinking of you & keeping everything crossed.
Kelly - Hope the scan went well today   & that you can start stimming now.
Julie - 3rd Oct, big day for both of us, you get your drugs, I'm booked in for my d/r scan    Thanks for pm, will try to reply before I finish at 5pm.
Claire - Where have you gone   hope all is well with you & bubbas 1 & 2 (how fantastic does that sound   )
Holly - Where are you Mrs?   Dying to know how your appt went this week, don't think I've missed you post just think you like to keep us in suspense   
Molly - Big   to you, hope you're ok & that your sis is well too.
Sarah -        ooooooohhh lady into your 2nd week now & everything sounding great. You can't read anything into symptoms but it doesn't stop you trying to analyse does it? What is your actual test date then?  
Perky - Massive   to you, well done. You must be feeling so many emotions right now but ultimately very proud of yourself   Hope you have a good night out to celebrate.
Rachel - Hi sweet   how are you? Glad you had a nice holiday.
Shazia - Blimey how far gone are you   Hope you're happy & healthy.
Starr - Glad you had a great   
Jess - Lovin' your description of Slimming World, Majorie Dawes   I love her! I've been to Weight Watchers many times & her character & the whole "diet" scenario cracks me up. Anyway I want to do your diet, eat loads, have a chocolate fountain party   & take partner for a posh meal. Sounds like my kind of diet   Jilly is on holiday in Cyprus at the moment so won't have any news from Manda. And like you I'll be doing ICSI this time again. I start d/r on the 11th so if you start on 20th we will pretty much be cycle buddies, hoorah................here's to us  (that's you on the right!)

Big     to all not mentioned, have a great weekend everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Starr-YEY your back,missed ya hun   hope you had a fab time!!!

Kj-fab idea about the candle,its a date,I think its going to be quite moving to know we are all doing it at the smae time,will get v.emotional me thinks.Thanks for sorting this hun your an angel.

Perks-well done you,go girl!!!

Julie-thats lovely about the others doing candles too  cant believe its pick up drugs time for you soon  loads of luck sweetie and I hope work eases of soon.

Erica-you ok hun??

Lily-does this mean your in for basting v.soon then??how many follies is there now,thinking of you loads     

Jess- your post made me laugh about WW !!! Good luck hunny.

I have not long called Care and I am ready to start stimms      and my recipient is ready to go too YEY!!!! Lining was nice and thin at 4.5mm.I start stimms jabs tomorrow and it should be fun cos I have still got to have the Buserelin jabs and alternate each side of tummy with those,but it gets even more confusing with the stimms cos I am on 2 powders one night then 3 powders the next night and I have also got to alternate those on each side of my tummy,should be fun eh!!??

Next scan is on Thurs which is the same day our car has got to go in for some much needed work,typical!!!

Thanks for the good wishes me lovlies  

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi lovelies  

kj - 8pm for candle lighting is a lovely idea... so nice for us all to be doing something at the same time.  Thanks so much for my  ... I'm starting to feel like I really need them.

Kelly - Woo hoo chick.. so glad you can start stimming.  Your poor tummy though eh... I had to do my buserelin in my thigh and stimming drug in my  ..... well DP did!

Erica - Symptom searching is doing my head in!!!  I can't believe how I can feel quite positive one minute then really despondant the next.  My official test day is next Friday....just hoping I get that far without af showing up.

JuLIE - Yay...3rd October... go girl go.... the time is right!!!!!

Starr - lovely to have you back...glad you had fab hols.

Perky - Well done you     Wishing you loads of love and luck.

Jess -      at your slimming world story!  How are you feeling about Monday.... severely depressed doesn't even come close!!!  I'm not sure I should be going really as test day isn't til Friday but I don't think it would go down too well if I wasn't there at the start of the new school year to welcome my new delights!!  I am just going to take it easy and make sure I have a lunch break and leave reasonably early too.  Will be thinking of you...

Lilly - good luck for your basting tomorrow hun     

Rachel - hi hun... thanks for thinking of me.  Glad you had fab hols.

Candy - your evening at the allotments with J sounded so lovely... bless him.

Well, I've only got one week to go... so hoping I get there without the   showing up.  I have had quite a down day today... it is just so hard to stay positive isn't it.  I have had af pains since last weekend which are now starting to scare me as the cons said that if it hasn't worked then a lot of people will bleed around day 10/11 which will be this weekend.  I did start the week with sore boobs but that seems to have disappeared now.  I just wish it wasn't in my head every waking hour!

Quite freaky though... I was making lunch earlier and had a hormonal moment and started crying....just as the phone rang and it was CARE to see if I was ok!!  How's that for service eh!!

Anyway.... hope you all have a fab weekend...

Take care...loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Just passing through!

Perky what fab news!  You clever thing!  Bit scary but I bet you know you've just got to do it - will never know unless you see how you feel after time apart.  Big step but we'll be with you!!  

Kj - It's cos you're bloody lovely!  All these people want to share their ivf journey with you cos they trust you - just don't start looking like Claire Rayner!! 
Am being dragged along to next Wed eve Slimming World meeting - I'm sure I'll be down to a size 6 by then! 

Will be lighting my candle & sending tons of  


Julie - oooo drugs coming soon - look out Lee!!  When is boss' last day?

Erica - think you might be taking the mick!   Are you saying I'm a bit of a  ?!    It is dark choc which is v slimming - provided you eat enough to make yourself sick! 

Great news that you'll be cycling in Oct too.  My preg test date is the Fri before half term so if it's bad news (which of course it won't be!  )  I can at least blub all week at home!

Kelly - good luck with the jabbing!  Really hope it's good news for you - out of you, me, Julie & Erica we really should get some great news - hopefully for ALL of us!

Starr - great to have you back - hope the hol did you the power of good - you look fab in the pic!

Lily - How are you hun?

Sair - keep chilling!  Make the most of this weekend!  When is test date?      Got a sneaky positive feeling about you     sending lots of     vibes!.


Went in to school today & one of our Dep Heads, broke down in tears - her DH is leaving her for someone else.  What a ****** - she's 50 in Nov too so feeling really crap.  What is it with these men? Once they've had their kids they need their knackers off - just like a dog!   If I was Prime Minister I'd make it law! 

On that cheery note I'm off to make spag boll - (& choc cake for tomorrow but will try REALLY hard not to eat half the icing like I usually do!)

Love to Molly, Holly, Claire, the gorgeous Shazia, Astra babe Struthie, Moomin & Candy & anyone else my little brain has temporarily forgotten.

Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Snap! Posted at same time as Sair!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

8.00 on monday sounds great...all very emotional...   

Kelly... yay for the stimms go ahead... sounds very complicated though!!

Julie 3rd oct for drugs.. yay for you too honey..all coming together...

Can't believe how many of you are on the rollercoaster again... gonna be busy on here....... we need some good news so here's some         for everyone.....

KJ your friends are lucky to have found you honey..... full of knowledge and a great listener xxx

Sair.. take it easy at work.. don't let the terrors  grind you down... 1 week in is too early for symptoms... xx

Jess the diet clubs are a nightmare... been there done that and hated it... mind you it's the only way i've ever lost any decent amount of weight.... i think it's the humiliation eh  

OK news from me.... on holiday after lots of discussions we've decided to go for round 2....I've got a hysteroscopy (sp??) on 2nd oct and we see the cons on the 4th oct.. Depending on what he says.. we're thinking.. end of this year.. start of next.. Just need to sort out the finances.  Can't believe that after being so dead set against it after the disaster of last time, i've now come around and feel that if i don't try again i may regret it. Dh is for it too... mind you i do think that he thought that the 'natural' way would work.  So i'll be back on that rollercoaster soon as well !!

Love to all 
Starr... xxxxxx

oh ps... been to my nephew's 6th b'day party today. He had a REPTILE! party.,.. i've seen spiders, scorpions,lizards and several snakes... the biggest was about 10ft long and huge!!!  The kids loved it though... I thinks the adults were more worried.. esp when the snake round my mil's neck started to squeeze!!  I managed to get close enough to touch a few snakes... not at all slimy or cold... quite nice really...   

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I must go and pack some candels and matches for MOnday, will be burning away in France, Starr welcome back my sweet, good to see you have come toa  decision that you seem positive about, hoping that the natural way happens first though.

Molly  

Wow Sarah that is spooky 

Kelly glad you can start stimming now  

Kim you are like a dog on heat and I mean that nicely (Can that actually be taken nicely) in all seriousness, you are such a warm person, we can't help but open up to you x

Must dash love to all C x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

I'm back after a few days break in Cardiff,was lvoely,walked miles though!

The candle lighting sounds a very good idea,I will be at work but will be thinking of Luke and family at 8pm.

Jess - I joined slimming world a few weeks ago,and I'm doing ok on it,so good luck,I take ds and we go with my mate,we call it fat fighters not sw   Our consultant is lovely and we have such a laugh honestly I would go just for the entertainment!
Good luck!
Hows your car? Loving mine,and its well and truly broken in now,Cardiff and back is a long way!!

Kelly - glad you can start stimming now,good luck you  

Starr - Welcome back,brave decision you have made,good luck to you too  

Sarah - Not long now,fingers crossed here for you,get plenty of rest while you can   

Right must go get some washing on,only been away three days,love to all not mentioned xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Sarah-bless ya hunny!!! I think you are doing soooooo well in this horrid 2ww,I think we can all totally understans how your feeling babes. Try to think posotive,I know its hard at times,remember there is no reason why it shouldnt work. Just think of the good news you can share with everyone at work when you go back      

Lily-thinking of you loads for today hunny,hope basting goes smoothly,we are all thinking of you   

Starr-oh my god I really admire your determination hunny. Its great that you have both had a good chance to talk things through and that you have a plan of what you want to do. You will get there hun,you really deserve it!! 

Julie-have a nice day with your friend chuck!!

Struthie-glad you had a nice time away chick

Candy-have a fab time sweetie ooh la la

Jess-mmmm cakes  I am going to Morrisons with my mum and dad later and I am sure I will come back with some goodies,or baddies as they should be called 

Big loves to all you lovlies

Well its my 1st stimms jab tonight.I am so nervous cos of last time cos I got so ill.My BIL and his boyfriend are coming round for a chinese,they have just got engaged,wonder if they will have a proper wedding    anyway I am sure I will put them both off their ****** when I get my fay belly out!!

Hope everyone is enjoying this fab rain,not!!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All

Thought it was about time I did a proper catch up with you all, not sure where the days and weeks are going at the moment.  At work at the moment    and it is so quiet, there are only so many crosswords and puzzles you can do in Take a Break!  So thought I would come on here and say   to you all.

Struthie - Glad you had a good time away in Cardiff - we were there last weekend, but only at the airport!  I am with you on Monday night, will have to be thinking of Cathy, Nigel and Grace as I to will be at work.  But they will definately be in my thoughts.    

Kelly - Hope you enjoy your chinese tonight and don't put your BIL and his boyfriend off when you do your jab.  Really hope you don't suffer this time like you did last time.  We are all here for you.    

Lily - How did you get on today?  Hope you are taking it easy.   

Julie - I am still here Hun, just been busy.  Hope you are having a nice day with your friend.  I can't believe you are picking up your drugs next month, so hope this cycle works for both you and Lee.  Will be thinking of you loads.    

Sair - How are you getting on.  Make sure you take it easy next week when you go back to work.  What day are you due to test on?  I have a big positive feeling for both you and Jason.    

Starr - Glad you had a good holiday and glad that you have had a good chance to chat about things.  Good luck with your plan.  Again we will all be here for you, supporting you.    

Erica - Not long now until you go again..    

Candy - Better late than never but hope you have a fab time in France.  

Molly - How are you doing?  Are you back at home yet?

Holly - You are very quiet Hun, hope you are ok.    

Big   to everyone else that  I have missed, brain not in gear today.  Can't believe this is my last but one weekend I have to work until next year (if I decide to come back here!), will have to wait and see. 25 days until I finish work (not that I am counting!!!)

  and    to all

Moomin
xxx

PS Any more news on another get together, not sure if I had missed anything whilst we were away, seems ages ago since the last one back in May.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls ,

Just a quick note to let you all know basting went well today  

DH is on at me to take it easy so better go  

Will be back to catch up as soon as I can, hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin-nice to "see" you hun.So glad you havent got long left at work.Thanks for offering to be my text buddy again  

Lily-So glad it went well,now go and do as your told young lady and rest!!!!!

Love to all-gonna go and look through the ****** menu to see what I want mmmm 

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning all...

Sorry bit of a 'me' post.........

Feeling really down today... AF arrived yesterday and although there's really no reason why.. i thought that with the holiday and being all relaxed maybe we'd strike lucky... The pains in my belly tell me not.
I'm feeling really disheartened about this ttc naturally... I thought deep down that it would work and i'm so gutted that yet again i've failed. 

My niece is 1 today.. I'm finding it hard as i keep thinking of her little cousin who should be 3 months behind her and the one that should have been well on it's way to meet her... My dad is so pleased with her and so he should but it hurts that it's not my child he's gushing about. 

I'm sorry to be so depressing... i needed to put it  down... I thought i was doing so well and this has caught me by suprise. 

Thanks for 'listening' 
Love Starr xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr 

Sending you loads of love and hugs.    

We are all here for you when you need rant.

Loads of love

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Morning all..

Starr - so sorry to hear you are feeling down hun.  Sending you loads of      You know we are all here for you...take care.

Moomin - it is so lovely to hear from you.  I just cannot believe your bubs will be here soon...so exciting!  Thanks for your positive thoughts... I so hope you are right!  I am due to test on Friday....please keep your fingers crossed.

Kelly - how have you been getting on with your stimming drugs hun?  Really hope they don't make you feel poorly this time. 

Lilly - fab news on basting... make sure you take it easy and stay     during your 2ww.

Candy - hope you are having a fab time in France.

Struthie - hi, how are you?  Hope you are not up to your armpits in ironing after all the washing yesterday.

Jess - D-Day tomorrow hun...oh how depressing.....how long is it til half term  We've got training days tomorrow and Tues so at least only 3 days of children!!!!!!!

Holly - Missing you... hope you are ok.

Loads of love to Erica, Julie, kj, Molly, Shazia, Rachel, Perky and anyone I've missed.

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Starr - please don't worry - we've all been seriously down on here from time to time.

I know what you mean about feeling a tad envious about other people's kids & your dad - I'm an only child so no grandkids for my poor old M&D but their neighbours have got a 5 year old DD & now a new baby DD - they're always popping round.

On a good day I feel really pleased that M&D have that contact but on a neg day it really bugs me & makes me feel a complete failure!  I'm sure it's probably perfectly normal but then it makes me feel like a bad person.  


Sair - have you heard the weather report - DH has told me that the next 7 days are going to be hot & sunny!!!! Was hot here today.  How bloody annoying!
We've just got a PD day tomorrow & kids in Tue.
Our Head makes us have meeting practically all morning & then we've got INSET training with our Link Adviser for the rest of the day - yawn,yawn!!

Hope you're still feeling positive!    

Hi to everyone else, got to go & get ready for school!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all

KJ - love the candles idea for Luke.  I'll be up on Tuesday morning to conincide with the right time.  Yes precious - it's cos you're so gawd damn fabulous that we all gravitate to you  

Perks - wow!  Congratulations!!  I hope everything falls into place ok for you  

Julie - hope your weekend was lovely and hope work won't be too manic this week!  Smudgie back to his lovely self  How's you?  Missing you with all your full on work 

Sair - as I said on the other thread - thinking of you so very much and have that very good feeling!!!

Jess - as ever you make me laugh!  Hope first day back is ok for you    Good luck with Marjorie - she sounds like a completely nightmare but makes for great reading!

Moomin - great to have you back!  Not long now!!

Starr - darlin so know what you mean.  It's only natural to get your hopes up and then feel resentful about others around you who seem to have it all so easy.  It's such a lot of emotion when you know what could have been.  Thinking of you and DON'T apologise!!  We love you!!

Struthie - been noticing your ticker - well done on your weight loss!!

Kel - hoping for everything to go beautifully from here on in      Hope you didn't put anyone of their dinner!

Erica - times ticking on, not long now babes!!


I've been awol again as a bit annoyed at things.  I had my cons appointment on Thursday to find out he wanted to put me on the pill for a month.......... NO NO NO.  I didn't want to do this because I believe strongly in the less messing with my cycle the better.  We reached a compromise and I agreed if there were issues with my blood tests this time round then I would do as he suggested.  AF started the next day and I phoned the clinic to let them know and organise what to do with blood tests time and had to pick up buserelin.  Anyway the nurse I spoke to said do a buserelin then do a blood test.... I said WHAT  I was told that this was wrong when I did this last time and I cancelled my cycle as a result....  She went and checked again and came back with a different story - SIGH.  I then went in there and met the chief nurse and she was really straight and clear and we got it sorted.  Just makes me mad though as now I'm convinced that when I did it wrong last time it was because the nurse had told  me to do it that way    I've phoned for the results now and thankfully we can go ahead without any of the pill business.  Still not that happy with the clinic though as I had to phone and speak with someone else as the chief nurse didn't return my call.  I know they are busy but it doesn't help your stress levels.  So stimming here we go..... back on the scary ride but at least I'm in v good company.

Soz for the rant   and much  to all not mentioned!!!

H


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Very quick post.

Julie, as you can imagine, Steve Irwin's death is all over the news here.  His poor kids and wife.

Cathy, if you see this, I am thinking of you and sending all my love to you, DH and Grace today.

Back soon
Love Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

So awful to hear the news about Steve Irwin,seemed like such a nice guy,if a little mad.
Feel so sorry for his family xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

I know what you mean Struthie,
The truth is that he was very popular in the US, but not very in Australia.  I felt sorry for him on that front because he tried so hard at everything.

Anyway, not him now, it's his poor family.

Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Just wanted to quick pop no and say I will be thinking of every single one of you tonight,my mum bought me a lovely lavender candle especially bless her.

Julie-ooh busy you then,heres hoping they return the favour at work when your busy with tx eh!?  

Holly-oh I am so relieved you sorted your clinic out,what a pain. When do you start stimms then hun??

Sarah and Lily-hope you are both hanging in there    

Jess-hope you dont fall asleep at school babes!!

Big loves to all

Please forgive me for bad typos or posts that dont make sense,dont know what it os but the drugs turn me into a thick pratt!!!!! I keep saying stupid things and forgetting to do important jobs etc,I have a constant dull headache since starting stimms and keep going dizzy too,oh the joys!!!

Kelly x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone,remember me

sorry not been around for a while

just wanted to pop on and say that i read the news about cathy,and will also be lighting a candle for dear luke tonight.told some of my family and they are doing it too.  heartbreaking


hope your all alright,sorry not up to date with all that is going on,will have to catch up somehow

luv petal b


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Just a quickie to say  to Cathy that my thoughts have been with you throughout today and I will be saying a special little prey while lighting my candle tonight for you, your family and baby Luke


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Lovely Ones

It felt good to light a candle, as small a thing as it was, knowing we were all doing it together made it feel significant.  I hope the days ahead for Cathy, Nigel and Grace will become brighter with time.  I have no doubt that Grace will bring them joy and will be a wounderful healing focus.

Yes also very sad about Steve Irwin.  He was such an icon and did a lot of environmental good raising awareness.  Terribly sad for his family but I'm sure while the he wouldn't have wanted to go yet he would have been pleased to have been doing something he loved.

Julie - ooohhhh no to you not being about with all you have on.  We'll be thinking of you slaving away!  Hope meany boss keeps to herself and doesn't bother you!  Are you going to your other colleagues wedding or are you not that close?  Pleased your fur loves are good!!

Kel- don't worry hunny, those drugs do make you loopy but at least we can all relate here!!  Hope you're not over doing it and managing to make time for you to chill too!!

Sair - ok hun....?  Keepin everything crossed    

Jess - you ok?  Hope school didn't wipe you out too much with first day back madness!

Jodi - spooky re link to Steve Irwin!  Small old world isn't it!!

Petal - lovely to see you!  Hope things are well in your world!!

KJ - big smooch to you  

Molly - miss  you  

Erica - all good?  Hope Jilly's having a relaxing time.  She deserves it after all she's had on this year.

All's well here.  Mr C woke me up last night scratching the carpet.  I should have realised that he was wanting me to get up and sort out the cat who used to live here.  He comes in most nights and eats his food.  Last night I went smugly to bed as Mr C had an empty plate... we woke up this morning to find the living room in chaos and smelling of cat spray - uggghhhhhhhhh!  How rude!  

H xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps , just lost huge post grrrr

lovely to light candles last night, didnt want to blow mine out 

Caleb and I had a lovely day at the beach yesterday with steve and Max, beautiful weather, Caleb behaved beautifully off lead the whole time..didnt interefere with anyone picnics or run off, he just wanted us to throw stones in the sea for him, which we did, for about 3 hours  my arm is killing me today! meanwhile max toddled about happily shouting 'kim, kim' - first time he;s really called my name  caleb had eaten another rabbit in the morning  and kindly deposited it on the beach later on bleuuuurrrgh, a bit later on i was putting him in the car and he started retching again, just got him out in time, this time it was a huge pile of fur!!! breakfast anyone?! Holly is that better or worse then cat pi$$ 

right gotta fly...got an appraisal at work, am not in the best of moods with work cos someone apparently has 'commented' that I have been using work to promote my photgraphy business (which is no longer a business anyway) ie that I've taken the childrens pics, which i then carry in my filofax (i've 2 i carry with me) and then show people the pics to get business..yeah RIGHT. I've only taken pics when asked by the parents and i never even made money on them, just covered my costs,ooh I'm steaming about it, I'm sure I'm not going to find out who the little bleater is but I've a good idea, a woman who I cant BEAR  I'm about to raise a complaint about her anyway so she'd better watch it  

laters all

kj xxxxxx[br]: 5/09/06, 09:32by the way, watch out for my entry into the photo competition


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Afraid I am still feeling pretty poo on stimms,terrible head and feeling so tired all the time  

I'ts all very weird and quiet at home cos Oli is back at school today,bit nervous about it cos its year 1 and its a bit different to reception ie more learning less play and I am just worried he will fall behind cos he struggles sometimes.Not doing much today,gonna pop into town with my mum in a bit and maybe go for a cuppa somewhere.

Sarah & Lily-          thinking of you 2 lovlies loads

Julie-when does pg boss leave chick?? bet you cant wait  

Holly-euuuggghhh cat pee  happy cleaning hunny  glad your jabs are going well.

Jess-hope your not too busy at work chuck!!

Erica-how are you huns??

Kj-funnily enough I dont fancy my marmite on toast now.remind me to never invite Caleb round will you,he would have a field day in my garden   

Candy-you ok sweetie?? any idea when tx starts for you yet 

Jilly-hope your having a nice time 

Moomin-still counting down the days till you finish work??

Petal-I remember you babe,how the devil are you??

Molly-hope you are ok sweetie??

Right I am off to sit on the sofa and drink some more milk,I feel a MMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOO coming on

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

piccie is in the gallery 

kelly, sorry you're feeling so horrid, heres some      to make you feel better

well had my appraisal, wasnt a 'real' one as I'm not officially part of the team as i am on the bank. the snitch wasnt who i thought it was, and i didnt put my complaint in about her as i found out she's leaving . the real snitch surprised me and i have narrowly escaped having an official compliant made about me by all accounts  its to do with 'did i get written permission to take the pics?' etc some people just wanna make trouble  not bothered cos i know I aint done nuffin wrong

right, off shopping, looking for nice stickers for my family bk 

kj xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hello everyone...right, where do I start? 

Firstly, KJ thanks for the heads up hun - I did get back from yoga last night in time to light a candle for Luke. Very poignant to think of us all thinking of them all at the same time. So sad, but heartening too in a way - summed up beautifully by Holly as always...  Glad you're not bovvered by work hun. Just ignore them - stupid idiots! Hope you got some lovely stickers - bet the book is looking fantastic now.   at Caleb again...poor   though. How lovely that Max is calling you by name now....  Just checked out your pic - looks a real winner to me!

Holly -   at starting the stimming and glad you sorted the clinic out  - not what you need though! Sending the biggest, fattest         to you this time around - and bucketfulls of Faith and Hope. Glad you're doing the femoral massage - and don't forget to keep your tootsies warm to encourage blood flow to the uterus - no sparkly sandals allowed now Mrs!  PS, so glad its good news about your sis - phew!

Julie - wow, less than a month till you pick up the drugs? So glad the appt with the nurse went well. You now have to eat as many of Grandma's cheese scones as you can this month to keep the c/s happy!   BTW, been wondering whether you've had any news of your mum's op?

Erica - hope you're okay sweetie....probably busy, busy with the wages for tomorrow. Hope your DH will be home with spicy sausage soon! 

Jilly -  

Starr -   for you. It's so hard isn't it? You are brave deciding to go again, but your c/s sounded so positive last time you saw him that I think you are right to have another go - what is it they say...what doesn't kill us makes us stronger?? Hope that extra strength you've gained makes all the difference this time sweetheart.    

Sair - not long to go now, but the 2nd week is always so hard. Sending you some       to see you through and hoping school will be a good distraction!

Lily -       for you too hun. So glad those follies got a spurt on at the end and the basting went to plan. x

Kelly -    for you, you thick pratt (  ), seriously, though, hope you're feeling better soon and that the stims are doing their thang.   

Shazia -   hope you're keeping well. x

Catwoman - how are you doing sweetheart? Hope the Complan is doing the trick and you're all well and gorgeous.  

Perky - congrats on the job - brave lady!   

Moomin - lovely to hear from you. Hope the nursery's coming along...must be on maternity leave soon 

Struthie - glad you had a good break and the car is lovely. Mine's back in the garage again - more gear-box probs after spending £1200 on it less than a year ago.  Need a new one really, but really object to spending hundreds of pounds a month on HP and this one's almost worthless now and it cost a fortune when new....still have had it 7 years....was just hoping it would keep going for a couple more yet....  

Rachel - how are you doing hun? Any news?

Jess - thanks so much for your lovely pm. I owe you one and will write to you soon - promise! Your antics always have me in stitches - 
  at your Slimming World story. I was a Weight Watcher member a few years ago - lost shed loads of weight but its crept back on now....need to go back, but not sure I can face it....will try to get motivated to start swimming again instead! Our "leader" was called Joy and was just like Marjorie Dawes except that she used to do cookery demonstrations too and she was a dreadful cook and we all had to taste it and say "mmmm, lovely!"...

Well, we are back home at the moment, though BIL goes away again in 10 days or so, so will be back staying with my sis for a couple of weeks. Has been lovely being at home again and have managed to get a few jobs done. Things are better with DP, but it's not been easy and has taken a lot of energy....feel like we're getting somewhere though.  Been looking into getting a wind generator for our power (don't have mains electric) will need planning permission though and will cost a fortune - once we've got it though there'll be hardly any running costs...  Went blackberrying at the weekend and got a big bowlful of wild hazlenuts too - loads this year - and we managed to get them before the squirrels - yay!  Family party on the BH weekend went really well until 2 of my sisters had a stupid argument on the Sunday and may have fallen out for good... bleedin' familes!  Hope they can patch it up, and have tried to be a peacemaker, but don't want to be dragged into it really.  

Right - got to get on now, sorry if I've missed anyone, but thinking of you all....

Loads of love,
Molly 

PS. For any of you who remember Abby Carter who used to post on the IUI board, she had a little boy on Sunday - William Joe. Both doing well. She tragically lost her first at 3 months pg and then was refused tx after high FSH reading. She moved to the Lister who agreed to treat her and William is the result. A real inspiration....well done Abby & Joel.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello 

Molly - oooh so nice to hear from you, been thinking of you such a lot.  You say the loveliest things and just reading your words is lovely and soothing...   Awful about your sisters    and you getting caught up in it all.  Hope they see sense, life is too short and it will only cause regret in the end.  Bet it's nice having some time to yourselves again in your own space.  Yoga sounds good 

KJ - fab sounding day at the beach and how COOL that Max is calling you now! Special.  Lol about sore arm but not so lol about the bunny business - ewwwwwwwwww.  AND - flippen heck what is with the people and their busy bodiedness.  What concern is it of their's  You did no harm and am sure the parents are delighted at getting such gorgeous pics from a professional at little cost.  Ugh    Hope it's sorted smartish.

Julie - Ugh to boss going to the wedding too    Could have been quite pleasant, now you're probably dreading it and will be holed up in a huddle talking to Geoff from accounts who normally you wouldn't bother with as all he talks about is tiddleywinks but you'll grin away delightedly and find it facinating - anything to avoid you know who!  

Jodi - you ok hun?

Kelly - have you still a zillion little rabbits at yours then?  Hope all goes well for Oli.  I'm sure he'll do just fine with you overseeing things and giving him that little extra support.  Feeling better today - does the Moooing help then  

Sair -    

Jess   no I'm NOT going to ask how you got on this week at S.W.... but hope you're happy!

Erica - missing you, hope you're not too manic  

Starr - ok darlin?

Rachel - you've gone quiet again, hope you are ok?

Has anyone heard how VIL and Moosey are getting on with little Bertie settling in?  I'm picturing them having the time of their lives and no doubt there will be a great story on it's way!!

All good here.  Nothing to report really....  just been to accu and pulses are pretty good - phew.  Think we are going to the pictures tonight, Pilates tomorrow night (yay) and visiting a friend on Friday night...  Keepin moderately busy.  I also bought some craft things to try and make something... apparently it's good to be creative.... hope it works out!!

Ooh been meaning to say for ages... remember Creaky?  I'm sure I read she got a natural? BFP.  Yay!

Anyway, big loves
H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great idea to get crrative holly, you didnt sound sure exactly WHAT you are going to create, any idea at all?   i agree though, its VERY good to get creative, exceedingly therapeutic 

packed day ahead for me..friend here this morning to pick up dh's bike as wwe are going camping at the weekend, letting out one IVF friends dogs out at lunchtime and meeting the other for a walk with her dog later

better get on

mwahs all round xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

Felling a bit better today,nervous about stimms scan tomoz though. Got to go and pick up courtesy car tonigh cos ours has got to go in,we have only had it 3 months(not barnd new but nearly) and its got loads wrong with it,so we could really do without it right now but we need to sort it before our holiday.

Got accu at 3:00 so I am looking forward to that 

Holly-Thanks for the massage tip on the other thread hun  hope your ok petal?!!

Sarah & Lily-                                 

Julie-hope your not too busy at work chick!!  

Kj-have a lovely day hun and enjoy the camping!

Hope everyone else is ok??

Right I am off to do a little food shopping with no money at all,should be interesting!!

Kelly


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Kelly - glad to hear you are feeling better, hope the acu helped too.  Wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow.     

Jess - How is your week going?  Little ones settling in ok?  Today was the first day of children...they're usually quite shell-shocked for the first couple of days so they are nice and quiet!!

kj - hi, hope you have enjoyed your hectic day.

Holly - hi hun, it's wonderful to hear you sounding so positive about your tx.  What a nightmare you had the other day though....blimey, these people are supposed to know what they are doing... you put all your trust in them......  Hope everything else goes without a hitch.

Molly - lovely to hear from you... hope all is well with you and with your sisters too.

Erica - Missing you hun... hope you are ok.  

Starr - how are you feeling now hun?  

Julie - Thanks for your lovely pm.  Hope you are ok and not too rushed off your feet.

Lilly - hi, hope you are ok and not going too   on your 2ww.  Got everything crossed for you    

 to Struthie, Candy, Rachel, Shazia, Jodi and anyone else I've missed.

Well I don't think I will make it to Friday without   rearing her ugly head.  My tummy cramps are now proper period pains... I think you can just tell when a period is imminent.  I'm desperately hoping I'm wrong but I do feel that I need to prepare myself.  I just hope that if my period does come it is when I am at home and not school cos I just don't know how I'd cope.

These last few days are just the pits aren't they...

Much love to you all

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sarah

Hang in there hunny,you have done so well so far to not have any bleeding,its a good sign!!! Loads of women have proper period pains before going on to find out they are pg,really hoping the nasty witch leaves you well alone.will keep everything crossed for you babes!!!

                                      ​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sair - Thinking of you as well... I was so convinced ours had not worked as I had really bad period pains and was also bleeding as well, and now look at me      Sending you lots of     

Are you doing a HPT or do you have to go to your clinic for a blood test  ?


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Kelly and Moomin...thanks for your support   

Moomin - Yes, I have to do a HPT.  Although Friday is my test day I won't be able to test in the morning cos if it's negative I won't be able to go into school.  Can you use HPTs at any time of day or is the morning the best still?  Might have to do it Saturday morning instead... really can't see me getting that far though...

How is little bubs then?  Not so little now!  When is your actual due date?  Hope your last few days at work are flying by.

Kelly - hope you are feeling nice and relaxed after your acupuncture session.  How's your tum?  Hope you're not bruising too much.

Loads of love... Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarah - I used the Clear Blue digital and tested about 3.30pm in the afternoon! And tested one day early to     

Bubs is fine, being very active at the moment      Due date is 6th November - seems to be coming round really fast at the moment.  Finishing work 3 weeks today, and have to say I can't wait - really don't want to be there at the moment ..... um wonder why!!!

I still have a good feeling for both you and Jason for testing


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

I've bought the normal Clear Blue, wanted the digital one but they didn't have any at local chemist.  Didn't want to risk Boots cos it would've been sod's law that I would've bumped into a parent from school!!!!!  

Sounds like it might be ok to test Friday evening then.... so hope your good feeling is right!  Tummy pains are hard to ignore and without being too gross   'down there' has a sort of af feeling too!!!  Can't really explain it, just feels like I'm about to start bleeding.

6th November is so close!!!  Have you had to start thinking about your birth plan yet?  So exciting!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just hopped in to send some more      and       to sair. hang in there hunny, it aint over yet 

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

kj...

Thanks so much hun... loads of     to you.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Me too Sair       There aint no fat lady and I can't hear no singing! It's horrible this last bit isn't it?  You feel on constant alert to everything and there's a whole lot of frantic knicker checking going on. Thinking of you v v v much 

Kel - ugh to cars! What is it with them when you can do with it least  Hope you managed to find some good deals at the supermarket... Massive   for stimms appointment!!

Moomin - almost there, almost there - end of work I mean! What a great Christmas you will have this year! How lovely 

KJ - camping will be great specially if good weather continues. My 'artwork' is a two tone colour background (brown and cream) on a small raised block canvas and then circles and half moon shapes randomly applied&#8230;. in gold leaf. OK sounds dreadful but if it works think it will be quite effective but may end up being displayed in the garage... :-

Miss you Erica,Julie and Jess 

Best get on...

Big 
H xxxxxxxxxxx

[br]: 7/09/06, 01:01Just visited the gallery - you groovy lookin pair KJ!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sarah - good luck hope its good news for you this weekend,this last bit is just horrible xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
We can always do with a little bit of cheering up, so check out this news story.  I had a chuckle!      


A Swiss man caught speeding on a Canadian highway has blamed his actions on the absence of goats on the roads.
The man was caught driving at 161 km/h (100mph) in a 100 km/h (60mph) zone.

A traffic officer's notes said the Swiss driver had said he was taking advantage "of the ability to go faster without risking hitting a goat".

Bizarre!

Sarah, sending you all the            I can muster.  Don't give up yet!  It's not over, no matter what you think is happening.

Julie, I hope you're a little less busy soon so you can join us again.

Holly, all the luck in the world for the blood test and scan.  I hope everything is progressing as you deserve it to.                 

Kelly, are you OK?  Nasty symptoms still hanging around?  I hope not.

Hi KJ.  Hope all is OK with you.  No more baby rabbits hopefully.

Moomin, I'm glad to hear that all is going well, and you only have 3 weeks of work left.

Molly, thanks for the news about Abby Carter.  It's always nice to hear news like that.

Lily, how are you?  

Perky, good luck for the move.  I hope it all works out really well.  New Zealand is a beautiful place, and Auckland a really nice city.  

Hi to Erica, VIL and Moosey, Candy, Struthie, and everyone else.

Well, I had a shocker of a night on call.  At work from 03:30 until midday today.  But, I had the afternoon off, and had a bit of a nap, so feel a bit better now.  Enough about work.

Bye for now.  Sleep well everybody, I'm pretty sure I will.
Counselling tomorrow.  I'll let you know how it goes.

Jodi


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Afternoon all you lovely ladies..

Sair keeping everything crossed for you honey...When i got my natural pg, i was convinced af was coming.. had bad pains (enough for painkillers!) and wore a pad in anticiaption..... Really hoping for some good news sweetie..xx

Kelly hope the baragain shopping went well !! Glad the stims are ok.

Julie grr to the annoying pg boss. Hope the tiddlywinks talk goes well !! xxxxx  

Holly lovely to hear from you.. All sounding good 'down under' for you. The acu sounds fab... I gonna give it a go soon too. xx

Molly.. it's confirmed you are truely a saint... I hope your sis realises what a fab sister you are... Just hope you're not taking on too much honey.. you need to look after yourself (and dh) too. Sending you loads of     xx

Kj great pic of you and Caleb... he's got so big... you've got my vote honey xx

Moomin... are you haveing the fastest pg ever... ??   How many days left.. 20ish i think xx

Love to Struthie, jess, Lilly, Erika, Candy, Loobs and everyone else.. xxxxx

As for me.. feeling a bit better now.. ta for all the lovely and kind wishes xx. I think it was lot's of things all at once just set me off. 

Went to the gp last night as i've been having real pain in a few joints.. got to have blood tests done (argh more needles!) to test for arthritis.   hopefully not.. While i was there i asked him about any funding for go no 2. As expected a big fat NO! Well it was worth asking... 

I'm feeling quite excited now about going again... It's funny how things change eh!

Went out with friends last night, drank too much Rose wine and it's taken me till now to start to feel 'normal' again... Why do we do this to ourselves eh!  

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm here  
Not been around as much as I'd like to, so busy & lots going on  Staff holidays makes work fly by, having work done on the house so home in chaos & I've got a poorly baby  who I have to keep taking to the vet. She's 14 now so getting on & these things are to be expected but it doesn't make it any easier when it happens. Have spent £300 in a week at the vets, blood test xrays etc & it couldn't come at a worse time so it's a case of robbing Peter to pay Paul at the moment. Anyway, enough of me, lots to catch up on..................

KJ -  to "nosey parker squashed tomata" work colleague with nothing better to do. Have a fab weekend camping & send out a  SOS if you're taking Caleb!
Lilly - Oooooh hun almost halfway through your 2ww how does that sound  Sending you a zillion   is test day next Sat, the 16th?
Kelly - Glad the stims are going well, hope you're feeling better & wishing you lots of  for your scan today I'm sure everything is going just fine.
Julie - Have a fantastic time at your colleagues wedding <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F3%255F27%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







on Saturday, lots of love.
Claire - Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?  
Holly -   you ok poppet? Cat spray ugh, yes very rude indeed! Great news on your pulses & looking forward to piccies in the gallery of your craft "things" Have replied on the IVF about your hospital tx, words fail me.    for scan & bloods tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine & dandy & you'll start to feel far more positive. This is the beginning of great news on the thread, I just know it.
Candy - Hope you're having a fab holiday in France  bet J is having a ball!
Moomin - Flippin' eck, how long until you finish work  that has flown by, bet you can't wait! Did you find out anything about a get together?  
Petal - Nice to "see" you back  hope all is well.
Jodi - Work sounded a nightmare, poor you. Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow for your counselling session   scary but worth it I'm sure.
Sarah - Sweetheart I'm fine thanks, just frustrated at being so busy  & not being able to keep in touch with my mates, I mean what is work for  Please don't read anything into your period pains I have read of so many women who think AF is on her way & then go on to get a BFP. Will be thinking of you & hoping for the best possible news upon my return     
Molly - DF will be sausageLESS soon if he doesn't get his act together  So pleased to hear that you & DP are getting sorted, relationships are bloody hard work aren't they. Good luck with your planning permission, expensive but worth it by the sound of it. Family parties eh, doesn't that always happen. Hope your sisters have sorted their differences, try not to worry, easy to say I know but have got more than enough on your plate right now  
Starr - Fantastic news that you feel ready & have found the strength to do tx again  Good to hear you are feeling ok again, don't worry about your wobble we all have plenty of those. The Rose wine sounded lovely  great idea & I hope your blood tests go well & that it isn't arthritis.
Jess - "Jess for Prime Minister" sounds good to me. Where will you be storing all the knackers that have been cut off  DF is being a pain in the **** at the moment so I'll forward his on to you  Hope going back to school has gone smoothly & don't worry about testing the Friday before half term, it will give you a whole week to celebrate 

Hello Rachel, Shazia, Perky, Struthie & everyone else. I'm off to Dublin tonight to see my brother & I can't wait. Fly back on Monday so I'll catch up with you all on Tuesday.

Lots of love to you all,

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well I have had my scan today,on the left I have 6 larger follies and 10 small ones and on the right I have got 15 larger follies and about 8 small ones,so I am happy with that even though I am quite uncomftable,they want to keep an eye on me so I have got to go back in the morning.So I will keep you all posted. 

Thanks all so much for your good luck vibes,I think they helped. Also thanks for all of you that asked how Oli was getting on at school in year 1,he is doing just fine,he is moaning a little about having to sit and do work before he can play thoug,little tinker.

He did make me cry last week though,I have got some lovely ameythst rocks in the dinning room and he picked one up,closed his eyes and said "please god I would like a brother and sister for xmas"   bless him. Dont know where it came from though cos we try not to talk about it around him as he is too young to understand I think.

Sarah-Please hang in there babe,Like Moomin said she thought it was over for her,and Starr felt similar too. Still keeping everything crossed for you                      

Lily-how are you doing hunny,8 days left         

Julie-I hope you get paid loads for being this busy!!!!

Erica-bloomin vets bills eh??!!hope your baby is ok!

Jodi-your thing made me   

Starr-suprise,suprise on the funding frone eh!! And yes it is very strange how you turn from not wanting another go to -cant wait to have another go.

Big love to all,be back tomoz afternoon when I know more

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya 

thinking of you Sair     

kelly  wow what a lot of follies!

gotta be quick, got packing to do. choc brownies are in the oven mmmm
bunny number 4 bit the dust this morning.. caught it alive and the poor thing was squealing  think i need a new walking route  no bunny vomit as yet....

wish us luck for our camping trip, its our first with the dog  thank god the weather looks like its gonna be good. we are going with friends who have 8 month old baby, its their first camping trip with him so it's going to exciting for all of us! we may be home tomorrow! i'm worried calebs going to bark all night and they're worried the baby will cry all night!

right must go ovens beeping

have a good weekend one and all

mwahs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to send a shedload of               to Sair for testing - got everything crossed for you hun.

Kelly - take it easy you follie   you! Glad the clinic are keping an eye on you....hope everything's okay today.    Bless Ollie for saying that - and wouldn't it be great if he had a brother AND sister on their way for Xmas!   

KJ - have a lovely w/e.   at taking Caleb - hope there are no bunnies or badgers near your tent in the night. We took our old dog camping years ago and she barged her way through the gap between the tent and groundsheet when she heard a noise!  ...might be worth getting one of those spirally metal dog tethers that go into the ground, just in case? Can't wait to hear your antics!  

Julie - sweetheart, don't work too hard - tho I'm sure not having the evil boss there to annoy you will make life a bit easier. 

Erica - have a lovely w/e with your brother...and yes, relationships are bloody hard work at times.  Hope  your fur baby makes a speedy recovery - they are such a worry, especially when they get older. 

Starr - glad you're all excited again hunny - that's lovely to see!  

Holly - thinking of you loads especially now you're back on the rollercoaster! Great news that pulses are good and pilates sounds great - as does the creativity....here's some   to brighten your day!

Lily -        for you as you approach the dreaded second week!

Jess - hope the first week back has gone okay. My niece started school today (remember the one who asked Santa for a slug for Xmas a couple of years ago)  had thought that she and our baby would be growing up together and it seems really poignant that she's off to school already and still we've got no little one!  She looks great in her uniform - sort of grown up yet not grown up at the same time if you know what I mean   think it's because its a bit big so she's got some growing room...

Jodi - hope the counselling went okay and things are starting to get better... 

Spoke to my sis y'day and she's going to try to cope on her own when her DH goes away next week  Really pleased that she's feeling able to give it a go and we're only five mins away from her now that they've moved closer, so if it goes (.)(.)s up we can be there at the drop of a hat.... first time she'll have been on her own since February, so hoping it goes okay!

We're off to a local show tomorrow - agricultural/produce etc, which should be fun and then I'm going into London on Sunday for a hen do - a pamper day at the Sanctuary in Covent Garden, followed by dinner....very civilised!  Wedding's next w/e.

Okay, got to go - have a great w/e everyone - ESPECIALLY you Sair!     

Loads of love
Molly


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!    Everyone seems so nice and friendly.

Although bad timing......since my first post I have been working away!  Doesn't happen very often but has meant that I haven't sent/read any emails!  Just spent last half hour catching up on where everyone is up to! I'll make sure that I am a better reader/writer next week!!

And boy there is a lot going on - I am struggling to keep up!  But just to say best of luck to everyone at the moment - especially Sair testing this weekend.  Its exciting and nervous at the same time!  Got everything crossed for you and will be on line this weekend ......

Just realised as well that there are 2 Molly's.  I'll be Molly B to make it easier!  Molly W sounds lovely by the way - I'll be very glad if people get us mixed up!

Have a fab weekend everyone - I'll be 'busy' at the weekend as had good news yesterday with the slow growing follie.  Ending up being enough to use the trigger jab last night which is great news - so glad that it wasn't an abandoned cycle!  So it is onto the 2ww wait- oh no!!  

Take care everyone, 
Molly B
XXXX


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Molly6 - nice to meet you..did you mean to post here? i just looked at your last posts and you last posted and introuced yourself on IUI GIRLS s not sure if you meant to post here this time!! we dont mind the more the merrier..you just might get more help with any questions on IUI GIRLS cos they are all actually going thru treatment, whereas here we are all just 'resting' ! welcome tho, wherever you wish to land  enjoy your weekend 

kj x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi kj

You are right!!  Although I feel as if I know what is going on with everyone now having taking the time to follow everyones stories for a few days!!!  I'll 'slightly amend' what I posted here and send across to the other area!  But still best of luck to Sair!

Good weekend all,

Molly B


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Sarah-really thinking of you loads hunny      

Kj-have a fab weekend

Molly-sound slike you have got lots of fun things ahead this w/e,have fun hunny!!

Lily-hope your ok babes    

Sorry for not many personals I feel so rough

Been back for another scan today and have not long called for the results.My oestradiol level is very high and its making me feel v.v.sick. Got tonnes of follies on both sides,too many to remember. V.bloated and tired so going for a lie down.

Got to go again in the morning and most probabilly will have e/c monday/tues depending on what happens tomorrow

Big hugs to all and loads of luck to everyone thats stimming etc thinking of you loads along with everyone else ofcourse

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Well, I'm sorry to be keeping you all in suspense!!!  I still haven't tested!  I couldn't do it this morning cos I knew that if it was a BFN there would be no way I could go into work and teach!

I'm thinking that now it would probably be better to wait until the morning when my hormones will be stronger.  Thank you all so much for your positive vibes and support, you are all truly wonderful and mean so much to me      

I will let you know as soon as I have any news!!

Kelly - You make sure you take it easy, our follie queen!  Loads of luck and     

Molly - thankyou soooo much for your lovely message.  Really glad to hear your sis is sounding stronger.  Your weekend plans sound wonderful...have a wonderful pampering session...you deserve it. 

kj - Hope you enjoy your camping weekend... and hope Caleb behaves himself!!!

Molly6 - Hi    Wishing you loads of luck during your 2ww.  Thanks for sending me some too!

Julie - hiya hun, sorry to hear work is manic, hope the old bag keeps out of your way.  Enjoy the wedding tomorrow.

Erica -hope you are having a fab time in Dublin with your bro!

Starr - hope your blood tests come back ok hun... fingers crossed for you.  Do you know when you'll be starting tx again?

Loads of love to Holly, Moomin, Jodi, Struthie and everyone I haven't mentioned.

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Sair, Just popped on to see how you are!!

PC has been down & we're banned from forums at work!!!! 


Good luck hun!!      

Will read all the pages tomorrow am when I pop on again to read all about Sair's BFP!!!   

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sair....

Still can't hear any 'singing' ......

Got everything crossed for you     xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Morning lovelies,

Well, really can't quite believe it but.........     I think I've said OMG about 500 times this morning!!  I was crying and laughing at the same time and shaking like a leaf!

I'm not sure what will happen next, whether I'll have blood tests or not, but I will phone CARE later and see what they say.

I'm sure it's all down to the wonderful support and positivity you have all shown me throughout my tx.  You are all the most amazing friends in the world and I love you loads.

I'm praying that this is the start of a long run of happy and healthy  for us...... we all so deserve it.

Special   to all of you..

Loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Woo Hoo

Well done Sarah and dh.... so happy for you...

[fly]         [/fly]

Loads of love xxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay!      

Big congrats to Sair & DH! Fantastic news hunny!

Have a happy and healthy nine months.
Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yippee 

Woke up this morning thinking about you and Jason and couldn't wait to log on.

Congratulations to the both of you.  And here's to a healthy 8 months.

Loads of love to you both


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats Sarah and Jason,well done and enjoy xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]WOHOO SARAH,YOU DID IT!!!!!!![/fly]

Huge congrats hunny,it was so nice to get your text just as I was coming out of my scan this morning.Its the best news ever!!!!!!! So happy for you both.well done babes!!!!

             

Kelly[br]: 9/09/06, 12:13Right then

Scan showed follies had grown loads  so depending on how the hormone levels look we think it might be e/c on Monday. The clinic are gonna call me this afternoon to let me know.

Love to all

Have a fab w/e


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Manda-huge congrats on the safe arrival of your little bundle of joy   

Jillypopsoffonholiday-thanks for the update chick,glad you are having a nice time!!!! "see" ya soon.

Well Care has not long called and E/C is deffo on Monday @8:00  so my trigger shot is tonight at 8:30,really nervous but excited at the same time,feel really posotive about it all so far and cant believe(if all goes well) that I will be on my 2ww soon.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Well done Sair am so happy for you. Look after yourself and enjoy every second.     



Huge congratulations to Manda, wonderful news about your beautiful baby boy. Well done.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Fantastic News Sarah - Just so happy to wake up and read you're there girl! All my love and biggest wishes for everything to continue to go beautifully 

Jilly - thank you so much for letting us know about Manda! Sitting here with a big grin thinking of them. Enjoy that sunshine lovely, you deserve a lovely rest in the warm!

Good luck for tomorrow Kelly    You're gonna do it too girl!! Take it easy now!!

New home this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67587.0

H xxx


----------

